# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/7



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just four weeks before The Show of Shows, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, returns to Monday Night Raw. What does the Rattlesnake-like "Tough Enough" host have in store? Does it have anything to do with a longtime rival hosting WrestleMania?

Discuss​


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

No it does not as Rock has already said he's not going to be at RAW.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Austin announcing he's gonna be WM is gonna be fun and Miz is gonna need a strong promo to get the poster boy's mind back on the WWE title match instead of the WM host.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk/Austin interaction please!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Punk/Austin interaction please!


This.

Austin is enough to sell this RAW to me, even though all he is likely to do is promote Tough Enough. Hopefully he gives Cole a Stunner as well.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

mikethemiz
Out of protest for not getting the recognition I deserve, I am boycotting Raw tonight.
49 minutes ago


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Stone Cold Steve Austin returns; Triple H, Cena & The Miz."*

That's what is listed in the paper. So insightful lol. Anyways, Stone Cold in Texas should make for a great crowd. As I have decided to forget that last weeks show ever happened, I can safely say that I'm excited for Raw. Hopefully they step it up big time and the fans are actually awake.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully we get a good raw tonight. Haven't had one for a while.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Usually the road to Wrestlemania produces really good RAW episodes, but so far...we've had two terrible ones. Hopefully this one picks things up again. Miz and Cena need an actual good promo or segment to sell their match because right now I'm very uninterested. Austin being around for the night should be cool and I definatly look forward to more from Orton/Punk as their feud is the best going int he company right now. 

Oh and...please give Morrison something to do that isn't jobbing tonight...please?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No more awful promos, More wrestling time please.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tbh, Raw needs to bring *THE HYPE!* It hardly feels like the RTWM. If they can bring that buzz then no matter the card I will be feeling excited.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> Just four weeks before The Show of Shows, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, returns to Monday Night Raw. What does the Rattlesnake-like "Tough Enough" host have in store? *Does it have anything to do with a longtime rival hosting WrestleMania*?
> 
> Discuss​


Oh man, I'm really excited for Raw and how awesome would it be if Austin would address The Rock in any shape or form and have them interact again also ?!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

co-host rock and austin wrestlemania?

austin trying to ruin vinces plans again and vince coming back to raw next week revealing himself as the GM


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cant wait for tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What this about?
http://twitter.com/mikethemiz/status/44821997716385792


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> What this about?
> http://twitter.com/mikethemiz/status/44821997716385792


Miz crying about rock and cena ignoring him

what a cry baby, he won't be missed


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I want a Cena/Austin confrontation.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They need to use Stone Cold better tonight, last time he didn't do anything to note really.

Let him talk about Rock or something, or stun Cena or something.

Let him stun someone.

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
to "the MILLIONS..". Cena and CeNation is delivering their "final knockout blow" to us tonight. We cant wait YABBA DABBA BITCHES BRING IT!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> What this about?
> http://twitter.com/mikethemiz/status/44821997716385792


Awesome. RAW will be watchable tonight.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Second week I'm gunna stay up till 4am to watch RAW, hopefully its better than last weeks.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena going to do another rap, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> What this about?
> http://twitter.com/mikethemiz/status/44821997716385792


Good, they need something to properly kickstart this feud. With Miz noticing he's being forgotten maybe this can pick up a bit.



> No more awful promos, More wrestling time please.


And this. RAW last week with all the long promo time was awful, give me a bit of wrestling mixed in with the endless talking please.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cena isn't going to rap this week, things have gotten way too serious. 

Hopefully we see the return of badass Cena I marked for back in 05-06.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Medo said:


> *No more awful promos, More wrestling time please.*


It's RTWM. It's always promo heavy. I would have thought most wrestling fans would have grasped that by now.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes all the promo stuff? lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> It's RTWM. It's always promo heavy. I would have thought most wrestling fans would have grasped that by now.


I don't mind the show being promo heavy, at least to an extent...as long as the promos actually end up being pretty good. Last week...they weren't, most of them were boring. Also, last week the promo time was absolutely ridiculous. It went from ten minute promo...to another twenty minute promo...to anothe recap...to another promo. No wonder the crowd was bloody dead.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Am I the only one who likes all the promo stuff? lol


No, during the road to Wrestlemania season I prefer more promos and less wrestling.

It's the way it should be imo.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking forward to raw, holding out hope for a stunner to cole, and slightly more wrestling than last week


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I don't mind the show being promo heavy, at least to an extent...as long as the promos actually end up being pretty good. Last week...they weren't, most of them were boring. Also, last week the promo time was absolutely ridiculous. It went from ten minute promo...to another twenty minute promo...to anothe recap...to another promo. No wonder the crowd was bloody dead.


the crowd was dead since the show started though


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> the crowd was dead since the show started though


I didn't think so, they were fairly lively at the start with the Triple H promo, they were alive during the CM Punk/Orton stuff, they jsut died during the rest of the promos...which were honestly pretty bad. If I had to sit through endless promos I would be pretty silent too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> the crowd was dead since the show started though


The crowd is always dead at RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The crowd better give to Austin the ovation he deserves.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I read somewhere that Rock is off filming so no Rock/Austin confrontation which is a shame but hopefully WWE can build on the Cena / Miz feud... like you know the match that is actually main eventing wrestlemania.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i predict raw has a 4.1 rating or higher....austin >>>>>>> the rock


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RAW & Smackdown are supposed to be promo heavy, it's the PPV's that have wrestling


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Tbh, Raw needs to bring *THE HYPE!* It hardly feels like the RTWM. If they can bring that buzz then no matter the card I will be feeling excited.


This.

I am so not hyped up for this year's WM, the last two years I was hyped up for Cena vs. Batista & the HBk vs. Taker series but this year has nothing for me to look forward to. The only reason that I'm buying WM is because I'm hoping to see a Cena/Rock confrontation.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish the Raw wrestlemania Main Event was a fatal four way between Punk, Orton, Miz and Cena - that would be a lot more entertaining to me than the two planned singles matches. Maybe they'll go down this route at the next PPV.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> The crowd better give to Austin the ovation he deserves.


It's in Texas tonight, of course he will get the biggest pop EVER.


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

I guess that he will make a promo for TE and then someone as Zack Ryder will come down, do and say something stupid and finally getting an stunner


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

If Alberto Del Rio shows up on Raw again. I hope Edge & Christian do as well. To promote the WM27 World Title match.

Sheamus should demand a match with Triple H after last weeks attack.

Stone Cold and John Cena in the ring at the same time would be epic. Or Austin/Orton or Austin/Punk!!!

Can't wait to watch the show!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Super excited for RAW tonight, can't wait to see the rattle snake open a can of whoop ass, lol.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i wish Morrison will wrestle tonight but i just read on twitter he was busy saving Melina from choking to death on a skittle last night. TIGER BLOOD !


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> i wish Morrison will wrestle tonight but i just read on twitter he was busy saving Melina from choking to death on a skittle last night. TIGER BLOOD !


So Morrison is busy winning?


----------



## taify (Jan 9, 2007)

when will it start?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Cannot wait for Raw tonight! When the glass shatters I'll go crazy.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Stone Cold needs to do more than the last time he was on Raw.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I think with WWE pushing the PG bar a little bit since the Rock showed up/road to WrestleMania, I think we're going to get a little more TV 14 than TV PG out of Austin.


----------



## DrewMcIntyre1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe I'm looking into it too much but who noticed last week when Cole said something along the lines of Stone Cold was the greatest of all time. I think he'll ask Stone Cold to be the special guest referee. Wouldn't suprise me tbh.


----------



## taify (Jan 9, 2007)

how long b4 the show starts?


----------



## DrewMcIntyre1 (Mar 7, 2011)

taify said:


> how long b4 the show starts?


2 hours left mate.


----------



## taify (Jan 9, 2007)

okay thx... im in Asia
should rather sleep!
enjoy the show guys


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Cena apparently tweeted that he's going to deal the final knockout blow to Rock today. LOL. I didn't realize a white guy in jean shorts rapping gay jokes counted as any type of blow, but I guess it does. Can't wait to see what garbage Cena delivers today that he considers the knockout blow. More Brokeback Mountain jokes? He'll probably say something about Rock's promo last week via satellite. Anyways, I'm sure it will be completely cringe-worthy, so we have that to look forward to. Hopefully Austin is involved with Punk and Orton today, that would save the show.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

what's some good snacks to enjoy to celebrate Austin's return?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope HHH wrestles.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Austins return, Cena replying to the Rock... Can't wait.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I hope HHH wrestles.


Yeah. He needs to get in there and shake off the rust.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah Trips should wrestle tonight. I hope to God he doesn't step in the ring with the US champ tonight....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i will give RAW one more chance for me staying up till 4a.m:gun:,,surely 2nite can't be any worse than last week.....right? 

austin appearing tonight is a plus, looking for some more punk/orton build too.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

9 Minutes 'till House.

I love House at 8pm on Mondays because even if Raw sucks, at least House will be good. That's why I always look forward to Mondays. 

Drink break!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ass Buster said:


> Yeah Trips should wrestle tonight. I hope to God he doesn't step in the ring with the US champ tonight....


I actually think that could be kind of cool if they were given a fair bit of time like Miz/Bryan. Have Sheamus interfere trying to attack Bryan after the match, Triple H back come in and make the save.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cena isn't going to rap this week, things have gotten way too serious.
> 
> Hopefully we see the return of badass Cena I marked for back in 05-06.


you marked for 05-06 Cena? That was Super Cena at his fucking worse. I think you mean 04.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thrillerr said:


> you marked for 05-06 Cena? That was Super Cena at his fucking worse. I think you mean 04.



Au contraire Super Cena came into existence from 2007.

That and cut me some slack I was 11 lol


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

would really appreciate a stream PM


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Thrillerr said:


> you marked for 05-06 Cena? That was Super Cena at his fucking worse. I think you mean 04.


05-06 Cena was better than Super Cena.


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

They better build up Cena/Miz this week.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a possibility of Cena/Miz opening the show at this rate


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JRsBBQ Jim Ross
@TheRock made it clear that he's working 2day & won't be in Dallas. Rock's name will come up. What will Cena say & when will talking stop?

Looks like Miz wont be in the spotlight again,


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

30 minutes till the show starts, thank god for that, it's 1:30am and there's f**k all on the tele, I'm stuck watching a episode of Traffic cops...kill me now.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

selfmademob said:


> what's some good snacks to enjoy to celebrate Austin's return?



Doritos, its to the snack world as The Rock is to the WWE

Got a bag here myself, ready for the show


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Excited to see Austin.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dream_Team said:


> They better build up Cena/Miz this week.



They won't. Miz won't show and Cena will cut an immature promo only the 10 year olds enjoy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well, been a few weeks but im bored enough to post along with the show tonight


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Why are people saying Miz won't be there ?

Austin more chance of dissapointing in fairness


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> *Why are people saying Miz won't be there ?*
> 
> Austin more chance of dissapointing in fairness


He said something on his twitter about how he's boycotting tonight.
I'm sure it's part of the story line or something, nothing serious.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh right...

Miz = Bi Winner


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I really hope Austin isn't there for just one segment to plug Tough Enough.
I really hope they let him go unscripted.
I hope we get Austin addressing The Rock's return.
I hope we get a Austin/Punk segment.
I hope we get an Austin/Trips/(possibly) Taker segment.

If the first 2 are true and one of the next 3 happens I should be nice. If he's scripted like he was last year WWE is nuts.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yo, I'm mad stoked for Austin. Hope he lets loose. 

Let's hope RAW doesn't STINK the joint up like last week.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

scrilla said:


> I really hope Austin isn't there for just one segment to plug Tough Enough.
> I really hope they let him go unscripted.
> I hope we get Austin addressing The Rock's return.
> I hope we get a Austin/Punk segment.
> ...


Id say he is, which blows
That would be golden
So would that but doubt we will
Don't see this either

It will be Rock or Miz or just tough enough. I do like your ideas though and your sig


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

10 minutes to showtime


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Just saw this Tough Enough trailer...
http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/03/07/steve-austin-tough-enough-trailer/

Austin yelling "YOUR HAIRDO IS PISSING ME OFF!" at the guy with the Tony Little look going on :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

scrilla said:


> I really hope Austin isn't there for just one segment to plug Tough Enough.
> I really hope they let him go unscripted.
> I hope we get Austin addressing The Rock's return.
> I hope we get a Austin/Punk segment.
> ...


i advise you to not get your hopes up


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, he's more than likely just there to promote Tough Enough so he's going to be scripted.
(I REALLY hope not though) They need to allow him to let loose.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully its a good show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Just saw this Tough Enough trailer...
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/03/07/steve-austin-tough-enough-trailer/
> 
> Austin yelling "YOUR HAIRDO IS PISSING ME OFF!" at the guy with the Tony Little look going on :lmao


That was awesome! That will easily be a great show!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Taker kicking things off? sweet!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The only reason I'm getting my hopes up is because The Rock has clearly been unscripted so hopefully they let Austin go.

Raw to open with Undertaker.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets get rolling.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't see Austin staying on script. If Rocky came in and ran his mouth, I'd be surprised not to see Stone Cold "I SAY WHATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, COME AT ME BRO" Austin raise a little hell.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm calling it: Austin to use the stone cold stunner on the Miz.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

scrilla said:


> The only reason I'm getting my hopes up is because The Rock has clearly been unscripted so hopefully they let Austin ago.
> 
> Raw to open with Undertaker.


and no bleepin of the words ass or bitch either, not even in recaps so thats a good sign. Austin might be unscripted after all.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> I'm calling it: Austin to use the stone cold stunner on the Miz.


Like some have said, I don't think he needs that. 
The man is barely involved in his own feud, 
and then to be Stunnered would just be embarrassing. Haha


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cant wait to see Austin


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Starting


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Like some have said, I don't think he needs that.
> The man is barely involved in his own feud,
> and then to be Stunnered would just be embarrassing. Haha


yes, but this is the WWE...logic need not apply.

he can get stunnered tonight and next week things will be normal as if it never happened.


edit: and if Michael Cole speaks in Austin's presence, i will be pissed


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Same Stone Cold Time, same Stone Cold Channel.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton comes out
glass shatters!!!
I want my pose back Orton!!!


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

HERE WE GOOO


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's do this!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AW YEA COLD STONE YEA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
*crosses fingers* 
PLEASE BE BETTER THAN LAST WEEK!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ad on my stream ended as soon as the WWE opening started. What what?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

What city is RAW in tonight?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Austin 3:16


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Austin 3:16


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, I certainly didn't expect this.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Taker with new music!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Liniert said:


> What city is RAW in tonight?


Dallas I believe.

TAKER! And his new theme which I love!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Taker, eh?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ain't no grave...


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Can I get a Hell Yeah!!1


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AINT NO GRAVE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taker


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love this new song


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the new entrance gives me chills


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

such an epic theme


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn starting off with Taker tonight!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

TAKER ALREADY? WTF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd mark if Undertaker could resurrect Johnny Cash.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No1currs about Undertaker vs Triple H. UGH!


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

yeaaaaaah boi my don undertaker


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

undertaker


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

In the eyes of a ranger, the unsuspecting stranger...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This song is awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This song is so fucking amazing!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so indifferent towards Taker but once again, Cash is giving me chills.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ughh this song is just not Undertaker


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer his old theme song


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Cole on ruins it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Cash is giving me chills.


it's what he does.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this "outlaw" shtick is kinda obnoxious


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The LEGENDARY, UNdertaker. Cole's voice is bad for dramatic serious stuff


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Undertaker:Texas Ranger


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Not much crowd reaction with this song/ theme.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't talk over Johnny Cash, Cole.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

This theme is the shit fuck what y'all talking about


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Austin 3:16


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Shut up Cole, I want to listen to Johnny Cash


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Love this new theme. The old one was getting really old.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Michael Cole's voice shouldn't be heard during Undertaker's entrance.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love Taker's new theme. It suits him so well.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Playing Pokemon Black while watching WWE Raw. It's two of my guilty pleasures at once. Only thing missing is Madonna playing in the background.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah taker has grown stale to me, but with this new music, the music is getting me into it haha.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Michael Cole's voice shouldn't be heard during Undertaker's entrance.


Michael Cole's voice shouldn't be heard at all


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf cole lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i love how they are finally letting taker talk again.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Taker's new music is shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> the new entrance gives me chills


Same, the other never really did that for me. 
He definitely needed that change.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Don't talk over Johnny Cash, Cole.


i know fuck cole


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wrestlemania is my yard!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

undertaker is so badass...

fuck this spanish stream. they're dubbing for his promo. wcw is dead dammit.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Bah missed the first few mins, is taker's music that Jonny Cash song now?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, they've left it pretty late to push this Last Outlaw thing so hard.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Love takers new music!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Love the new Last Outlaw gimmick for Taker.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Taker/Walker > Taker/HHH


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

TWO ICONS?? HAS STING REPLACED TRIPLE H??  HAHA !


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Really Undertaker, who has been saying this is the year the streak is broken? LOL.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They should have brought JR back. STONE COLD!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I love Taker's new theme. It suits him so well.


agreed.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> Michael Cole's voice shouldn't be heard during Raw.


fixed.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Crowd isn't bad so far.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

HBK appearance?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

I love how they never talk about how Triple H already lost to Undertaker at wrestlemania


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I missed the old Undertaker with the goatee and the hoodie.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boring Promo is Boring


And their still pretending HHH and Taker have never wrestled at mania FFS


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sounds like hbk lol


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm Crowd not to bad tonight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HBK mention.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

To the people that want him to go back to his old music: that music symbolizes "deadman" Taker.
He's kinda half alive with a dash of ABA hence the new music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is this the same speech from Smackdown?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Did UT forget he already beat HHH.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

hbk/taker. mark out..

classic matches


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty one-sided video footage there Undertaker lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

> Undertaker vs HHH ; 2 men, 1 streak, 60 nicknames.


via @BobbyHeenanSaid


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wwe production team never fails to amaze me with their promos


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Once again, WWE video packages fucking rule.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

sweet video


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shawn's definitely getting involved. No way he isn't.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i love both Taker and HHH, but this match will NEVER live up to last years...don't think any match ever will


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

brilliant match that


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

No Rules!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

S L E D G E H A M M E R


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Finisher spam.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pretty one-sided video footage there Undertaker lol.


hbk = BERRIED

gregory helms musta put that shit together.


there better be blood.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

no holds barred..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Holds Barred.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

That video buried HBK


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Finisher spam.


Lmfao..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Will we see the Hells Gate then? He hasn't used it in a long time.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

No Holds Barred


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wasn't it no holds barred the last time they met at Mania? Or was the ref just knocked the fuck out for about, 5 minutes?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no holds bared great


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no DQ...well the here comes HBK...and maybe some others as well


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

REST IN PIECEEEE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol boring promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sweet, should be a fuckin crazy match_


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

chilling words


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OH HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God I Could not care less about HHH/Taker


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole still talking over cash


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck the Disturbed theme. They better not use that tonight.

OTUNGA!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, they are playing Austin's Disturbed theme. I marked.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

The ultimate challenge.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that a new mix of the stone cold theme?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

super orton...nevermind


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought Austin was kicking this off....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jordo said:


> sounds like hbk lol


very much so...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Wasn't it no holds barred the last time they met at Mania? Or was the ref just knocked the fuck out for about, 5 minutes?


i think Chuck Robinson actually died for a while that night....i remember HHH being Last Ride-ed off a tv tower near the stage


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> via @BobbyHeenanSaid


Haha. So true.

Stone Cold better save Stone Cold Light from Nexus.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

cm pUNK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton to RKO Austin?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was a fight full of weak juice.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The ref was knocked out for hours


Amber B said:


> Wasn't it no holds barred the last time they met at Mania? Or was the ref just knocked the fuck out for about, 5 minutes?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Wasn't it no holds barred the last time they met at Mania? Or was the ref just knocked the fuck out for about, 5 minutes?


Nope, it was a regular match


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

No holds barred? Dammit i was hoping for a no disqualification match, or even a street fight.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cue the cm punk is god wankfest.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess Randall didn't have any faith. Tragic.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they knew they needed some type of gimmick match because these 2 are too old to put on a great match without one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok way to start Ra still pissed there's no continuity. Taker was buried alive right does he not care who put him there. Oh and Randy and Punk is the best feud going into wrestlemania


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm whats worse then FCW?

There gonna send orton to TNA!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

another really bad gts


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

say what you will, Orton is one of the top sellers in the company


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, it's kind of starting to feel like it's the Road To Mania. 
Only kind of. 
Get him Punk!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

punk just knocked the voices out of his head


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

perro said:


> God I Could not care less about HHH/Taker


We got it after the first ten times you mentioned it in this thread.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

don't botch carrying tung!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jorge Suarez said:


> cue the cm punk is god wankfest.


Cue the jackoffs cueing the Punk wankfest.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

in before cm punk is god comments


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That punch by Orton missed punk by miles.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Luckily Orton was able to oil up before the beatdown.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

there gonna send him to tna?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> they knew they needed some type of gimmick match because these 2 are too old to put on a great match without one.


did you miss Taker vs HBK last year?

or are you just ignorant?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Batista Jr. should have F5'd Orton on the concrete fuck the GTS.


Hopefully Austin makes an appearance in the next segment. I have a feeling this show is going to be very light on wrestling again this week.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome vid package for Austin, especially because they used the Disturbed theme. And a nice GTS by Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TNAwesomeness said:


> punk just knocked the voices out of his head




ROFL


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

VRsick said:


> another really bad gts


I like Punk, really, I do.

But I agree. The GTS is sick ... sickeningly horrible.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought Stone Cold was going to tell the Nexus to knock it off or he would whoop their ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is it just me or does Punk make everything look like a gay muscle torture porn?
Otunga, Botista and Orton do not help his case.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope John Morrison shows up tonight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> We got it after the first ten times you mentioned it in this thread.


i didn't say any thing about the quality of the feud till my last post


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

bme said:


> Nope, it was a regular match


The ref got knocked out for like 10 minutes, which is probably where the idea is coming from.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

That mini "Stone Cold is here tonight" segment is causing me to potentially mark out tonight. It had the Disturbed theme playing, if he comes out to it tonight I will (in the words of Matt Stryker) "MARK OUT BRO!"


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

very good start to the show. takers 2 promos have been considerably better than hhhs.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The GTS is one of the best finishers in the WWE.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Taker on a roll!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> did you miss Taker vs HBK last year?
> 
> or are you just ignorant?


nah i mean because hhh has been putting on kinda crappy matches for a little while. taker isnt fighting hbk this time, hhh is not as good in the ring as him.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess it's Streak vs. Career Match for Triple H.

I say Sheamus comes out during the match and screws HHH out of winning.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Crowd seems kinda dead tonight for a Texas crowd.... in fact the whole show seems a bit off.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga has hideous boots.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> I like Punk, really, I do.
> 
> But I agree. The GTS is sick ... sickeningly horrible.


he should actually knee him right?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FINISH HIM!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

NOW the refs come out? i love wrestling logic. lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The ref got knocked out for like 10 minutes, which is probably where the idea is coming from.


i don't think vince was knocked out as long when his limo blew up then that ref was


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> nah i mean because hhh has been putting on kinda crappy matches for a little while. taker isnt fighting hbk this time, hhh is not as good in the ring as him.


very true, but i think that for Taker....especially if he is going to end the streak and retire him...HHH will step it up, at least i hope.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if otunga loses i will shit myself


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Otunga has hideous boots.


You wash your mouth out son.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

It's funny because Otunga is still gonna lose.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Otunga loses with a quick RKO


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh fuck yeah otunga gonna pull it out.
TUNGAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bye bye Botchunga.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

wish austin would come out and whoop some ass


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Great crowd_


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> The ultimate challenge.


The first live show I ever went to. . . like 10 years old. That movie had just come out. Zeus walks by us on his way to the ring, and my brother and I are chanting "Hulk Hogan! Hulk Hogan!" That dude looked right at us and just roared. Man, I don't think I've ever run that fast!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure everyone called that Otunga would be the only member at Mania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Push DiBiase or we riot'' :lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay, Otunga's about to be kicked. in the. skull


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Super Orton powering up


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga the Great vs Randall.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga!!! Woohooo Ratings.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope we get a good match tonight, I really do. Last week's Raw not to mention last week's Smackdown had no good wrestling whatsoever.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope he punts the shit out of Otunga.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga my boy do me proud


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

A List, lets' make it a win.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Come on Otunga.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Inb4 "STUPID!... STUPID!".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

otunga's gonna get punted


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

orton is going to punt him


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get so scared whenever Otunga's in the ring.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> very true, but i think that for Taker....especially if he is going to end the streak and retire him...HHH will step it up, at least i hope.


i hope so , im a fan of both of them. would hate to see a disappointing match to end hhh's career.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

David Otunga in action!!!! Good night so far


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

jenffer hudson is having a rough night tonight.. otunga jobs in 3..2..


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Otunga to get quick rkoed then punted


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

you know... i just thought of something... what if Austin was revealed as the GM tonight?? What better place to do it then Dallas? I'd Mark out. But It's WWE... Can't get my hopes up...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao The REAL peoples elbow.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Hit the Otungaroo for the 1...2...3


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well if Otunga screws up in this match against Orton....bye bye Tung.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

can people stop looking at the wrestlemania 27 sign? 
we get it you wanna go to wrestlemania


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Super Orton with the kickout!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton's first ever match with a shirt on?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Raaven said:


> you know... i just thought of something... what if Austin was revealed as the GM tonight?? What better place to do it then Dallas? I'd Mark out. But It's WWE... Can't get my hopes up...


He's doing Tough Enough, so I doubt it.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

otunga buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol :lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random "out of nowhere" RKO angle is just so boring.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

that was stupid


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

superorton


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Super Orton with the RKO...sigh.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_My boy_


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Squash for Super Orton


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Otunga's going to Mania!


WAIT! What?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mason Ryan is not skilled at running


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Super ortonn


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh good grief. Orton got the shit kicked out of him for ten minutes. One RKO and Otunga is out? What an epic fail.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton is a hero.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

are you fucking kidding me....i have shit in my pants now. Thats the most ridiculous thing.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

look at otungas gorgeous gold boots.

idk how people can like ortons music, i've come to ignore orton as much as i can because i hate him, but his music is just like nails on a chalkboard to me now.

can they make nexus look any weaker? thats cm punks effect on stables, he makes them weak as shit.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Austin come out and whoop some ass


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Really??? Orton takes all that beating and still gets the win.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL ORTONS FACE he looked asian


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Otunga's going to Mania!
> 
> 
> WAIT! What?


:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not fair, Otunga started the match at a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> Orton's first ever match with a shirt on?



Except for the first half of the Backlash 2004 match with Foley, yeah I think you're right!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Disciple514 said:


> Really??? Orton takes all that beating and still gets the win.


Super Orton... just what we needed, another Cena.

And now a punt to otunga I bet.... So fking lame and predictable.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That win was Cena-esque.
Oh look, it's WWE's Rob Terry.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, come on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

superorton again


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is why I don't like Orton, exactly this.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Really Lawler? RKO out of nowhere? A blind man could see the RKO coming miles away from the way that Otunga was picking Orton up.

cue the glass shatter please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Mason Ryan is not skilled at running


Just like his daddy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What?
They might as well just say Nexus is done. 
What the F!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so once again randy is left the one standing tall

-_-


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Orton having a spass attack on the ropes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk to go over Orton at Mania. 

clean.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm

Vintage Orton.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Looks like it's just going to be 1 on 1 by the time we get to Mania. He better not punt Otunga!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Super Orton is Super


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Shit, Nexus is fucking *HORRIBLE!!!*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!! PUNT HIM!!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_What a fucking crowd, makes up for last week_


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

one rko and otunga still down :lmao:


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ma-ry is lol!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Punt him!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So I guess the RKO is the best finisher in the business now. It'a a One Hit K.O.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Otunga punted to FCW


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit Otunga is made to look like a huge nobody. Orton gets beat to a pulp pre-match, but one RKO and that's it for the Tung. They should just get rid of him if this is how bad they want to make him.

OH! To FCW you go Tung!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rip shirt? So Orton likes it rough huh? Good to know.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga is dead.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

here it comessss


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Pathetic. Orton is Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy Orton needs to reinvent himself a little bit. He's been doing the same shit for years. He needs to start reinventing himself like CM Punk, who keeps evolving his character.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punt them bitches


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bye Bye Otunga!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Tunga got punted? Noooo his dreamy eyes!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OTUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Back to FCW for Otunga


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like another no talent, useless mo fo is going back to fcw. thank god!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Otunga just got hit by the future endeavor'd


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Orton doesn't know how to use the ring ropes to get outside and get Punk.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Ryan will beat Orton with interference/ distraction.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

punt... there goes hudson's night.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Nexquash


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

For a 3rd time ? really ?

and why didn't Punk just trip Orton.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Super Orton wins....again


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Silent Servant said:


> Looks like it's just going to be 1 on 1 by the time we get to Mania. He better not punt Otunga!


Punted his ass all the way back to I Love New York!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Randy Orton was a potato chip, I wouldn't eat him. He's stale.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

DAMMN THAT LOOK LIKE IT HURTED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geez. Orton is one beady eyed mofo.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I should be excited to see my 2 favorites feuding but this feud is simply abysmal.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Otunga punted to FCW


AHAHAHHA Its funny because its true.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Orton: Arrive, Kick Skull, Leave.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Stupid Otunga, should have stuck to being Wade's whipping boy.


----------



## Prince_Devitt (Jan 23, 2011)

Punt looked sick!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

So, instead of grabbing his leg, Punk runs pretty impossibly towards Otunga.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great punt. Ouch.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is Sting said:


> Otunga just got hit by the future endeavor'd


Lmao!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

not otunga


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

That guy in the front row with the sign that has Punk's high school yearbook picture on it is my new hero.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is so stupid. Orton is fair worse than cena. He got the shit beat out of him and if perfectly fine. I know its funny to joke about but it makes him so unbearable.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole just spoiled WM27, Alex Riley's going to join Nexus and help Punk win the match :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga marks are going to go nuts in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, it's Orton against Otunga. Of course Randy was gonna win. Stop expecting things that _shouldn't_ happen.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

YEAAHH FUCK OTUNGA!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Michael Cole's villian voice sounds like my asshole when it talks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Otunga marks are going to go nuts in 3...2...1...


Who? :lmao


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I didn't know Selena Gomez was on The Chaperone.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, it's Orton against Otunga. Of course Randy was gonna win. Stop expecting things that _shouldn't_ happen.


It's not that he won. It's how he won. And how he has been winning for two years. It's old. It's boring. Enough is enough and it's time for a change.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What an F'N Troll! 
I honestly might be more pissed at Super Orton than I am at Super Cena!


STOP WITH THE CHAPERONE COMMERCIALS!!! 
It's completely ruining his Street Cred! I don't believe for one sec. that HHH will end the streak when these ads happen.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That guy must be happy they replaced chairshots to the head with a childish asshole kicking people in the head at pretty much full force.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

What's the first thing a guy does after getting out of prison? Usually something stupid!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Cole just spoiled WM27, Alex Riley's going to join Nexus and help Punk win the match :lmao


He's going to botch it. He is after all the best botch man in the business.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

why are we watching raw when we could be watching the chaperone?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Michael Cole's villian voice sounds like my asshole when it talks.


You should do porn.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, it's Orton against Otunga. Of course Randy was gonna win. Stop expecting things that _shouldn't_ happen.


it should after he gets the shit beat out of him


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Holy Shit, Nexus is fucking *HORRIBLE!!!*


Well this only means its the end of the Nexus angle. I just hope they don't make Mason job to the punt. He's barely done anything since getting the call up. Sending him away now will just make the bookers look bad.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so glad Orton is taking out the trash.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

RIP Baldur's Gate.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Cole just spoiled WM27, Alex Riley's going to join Nexus and help Punk win the match :lmao


What did he say?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jordo said:


> not otunga


better post the pics while you can


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> STOP WITH THE CHAPERONE COMMERCIALS!!!
> It's completely ruining his Street Cred! I don't believe for one sec. that HHH will end the streak when these ads happen.


The commercials arent gonna stop that


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> You should do porn.


:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Silent Servant said:


> I didn't know Selena Gomez was on The Chaperone.


She's on the Rock's Buddy Justin Bieber that's for sure.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Michael Cole's villian voice sounds like my asshole when it talks.


So does his normal voice


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Total Package said:


> It's not that he won. It's how he won. And how he has been winning for two years. It's old. It's boring. Enough is enough and it's time for a change.




At this point 2 years ago Orton was a heel jobbing to people like Otunga in 20 seconds. Even his face run has been booked well, unlike 2008 Triple H who won more matches than Goldberg, and Super Cenas entire career.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

dualtamac said:


> Pathetic. Orton is Cena.


The WWE is just retarded. half the fking audiences hate Cena and now they turn another wrestler into Cena too? ROFL Way to fail, WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shake Weight!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why I oughta!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well this only means its the end of the Nexus angle. I just hope they don't make Mason job to the punt. He's barely done anything since getting the call up. Sending him away now will just make *the bookers look bad.*


Oh gosh! We can't have that, now can we? Haha


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

becoming more and more apparent that Austin is only there to do some stupid fucking Hornswoggle/Great Khali dance off segment and promote Tough Enough. Fucking shame. fpalm


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What did he say?


Something about Nexus's plans going awry (A-Ri)


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I still say it's going to come out that Punk became leader of Nexus to destroy them from the inside for Vince.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

CM Punk has finally led Nexus to make some sense.

Nexus: We ARE One. Really. Count us.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Cole just spoiled WM27, Alex Riley's going to join Nexus and help Punk win the match :lmao


You're reaching there


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fitness made simple is the loudest commercial i've ever heard my ears died


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> What did he say?


That Punk's plans have gone awry (A-Ri)

It wasn't a serious comment though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is Sting said:


> it should after he gets the shit beat out of him


And what's gained from Randy losing? Part of Nexus goes to Wrestlemania and Orton's already been conquered. As opposed to Punk having to face Orton alone and trying to beat him solo after a few weeks of beatdowns. It's just sensible booking, or as close as WWE come these days.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I just saw the most ridiculous insurance commercial. Katz


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Something about Nexus's plans going awry (A-Ri)




Shockingly Awry is actually a word and doesn't necessarily reference Alex Riley


Hopefully this video doesn't mean we have a Cena segment coming up


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

supercena sighting.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Good night sweet prince.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> *mikethemiz‎ * Dallas must be missing me as well as the Raw ratings. If everyone keeps ignoring their champion then wwe won't have a champion on Raw.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Seen more wrestling this week than last week


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CHRISTIAN!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's...it's...who the fuck is this?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll miss you Alex Riley, let me count the ways.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit, Christian on RAW.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

christiannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Its....its Christian


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Time for Christian fans to cream.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

IWC just went fucking crazy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Something about Nexus's plans going awry (A-Ri)


:lmao! Awesome.

Wow, he's actually not there.

CHRRISSTIAAN!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yay, Christian.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh oh here come the marks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CHRISTIAN OMG I LOVE HIM AND HIS SONG


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CHRISTIAN!!! FTW!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Christian match? O_O


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

what the hell! Christian on Raw!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Christian in a match fuck yeah


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol random Christian appearance

bet he's facing ADR


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hey i remember this guy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

vs ADR?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Suddenly a Christian Appeared


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

CHRISTIAANNNNNNN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lord.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Capn' FUCKING Charisma!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Raw - Miz + Christian = fanboys splooging


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

christian to job


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy Shit. Christian is on Raw.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz has taken his talents to South Beach and pass out crying towels


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

CHRISTIAN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN? YEAH BITCHES


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

CHRISTIAN!!!! good to see him back.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Christian's competing already? Should watch SD! more often I reckon.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao christian


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Total Package said:


> It's not that he won. It's how he won. And how he has been winning for two years. It's old. It's boring. Enough is enough and it's time for a change.


No, how he won is the point. The rKo takes no set up, he can get the crap beaten out of him and still win in a split second. Did anyone really expect him to lose to Otunga? He'll lose to Ryan maybe...Christian? Anyway, quit bitching, he's not booked like Super Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christians here yeaa


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

2 wrestling matches in the first 30 minutes? Do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

captain charisma!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

iwc about to explode


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

A match between two Smackdown guys on Raw? What's this all about?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT! Christian

can we have a Christina/Daniel Bryan feud with a US title match at Mania? pretty please?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Potentially awesome match.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

A wild Christian appeared


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Captain Charisma!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ADR taking over Raw with Captain Charisma....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This guy sucks


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Please let Christian win...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This match feels bad already... and I'm a fan of Christian.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, and Tazz is back too [And looking skinnier too].


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

LMAO? WTF! Apparently Brodus is sticking around?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

christians gonna beat brodus clay then get beat up by adr


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Shockingly Awry is actually a word and doesn't necessarily reference Alex Riley



Yup, that would be the joke, buddy.
+1 for Dictionary skills.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio on Raw that sounds like a great match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricardo!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whats that thing near Del Rio?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

STOP SAYING PATENTED why is every fucking move patented? Patented skull kick, patented arm bar ffs, they are the most bog standard moves ever, you can't patent them!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ah shit, damn he's gonna get destroyed by Del Rio.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So much for WM main event...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Del Rio coming to the ring with the planet Juipter


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is that Hugh Erection?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, well I'm going to assume Christian will lose and not get involved in this rivalry or Mania whatsoever. :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Who the fuck is the fat guy with a mohawk? WTF are they doing to Del Rio now?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol if he loses to ADR...I can' wait (not really) to close the Christian is berried threads.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

So who is Christian jobbing to? ADR or Brodus?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

what the hell? Not Brodus Clay!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He brought Brodius. Christian is so fucked.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is there a random fat guy with Del Rio?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

NXT = I dont watch so I was confused lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jesus christ...this fucking twat


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

DAMN!! Tomko really let himself go.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

on free tv???

fuck vince.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

PLEASE DON'T JOB CHRISTIAN!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

my name is alberto del riiiioooooooo..........
but of course the crowd doesnt care


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Chrisitan vs Brodius at Wrestlemania


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR is better than you, just live with it!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jjapples said:


> No, how he won is the point. The rKo takes no set up, he can get the crap beaten out of him and still win in a split second. Did anyone really expect him to lose to Otunga? He'll lose to Ryan maybe...Christian? Anyway, quit bitching, he's not booked like Super Cena.


Coming in to a match being able to describe the upcoming ending to a tee and being right about it means a change is needed.

And this dude looks like Butterbean.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Viscera 2011.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

wildx213 said:


> A wild Christian appeared


lol


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao his little friend


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fat Goldberg.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Good for Brodus sticking around. ADR could use an enforcer.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Heh, Brodus gets on TV before the actual winner, Johnny Curtis, does.

Great job with NXT, WWE. Keep it going.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that guy is fucking ugly


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. Brodus gets a match on the main roster before Curtis.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Viscera 2011.



lmfao


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Lol, my dad was like "What the hell is Bro-dez Clay?"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i was just thinking...what is the IWC going to do if ADR actually loses at Mania?


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

YES HE ISN'T FACING DEL RIO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stopped watching NXT once they went online in the States.
So, how is this guy?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He's about to job..


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, I haven't watched any of NXT 4. This dude is massive.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole, you're sounding like the legend Art Donovan.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who's dis guy?
How much does he weigh?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Christian have a scar near his pec?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They don´t give Christian a mic to rip into that mo-hawked hippo?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fcw dude?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why do fat monster heels always have to go "AAAAARGH" when they do any offensive manuever.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brodus needs a mic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> my name is alberto del riiiioooooooo..........
> but of course the crowd doesnt care


...and of course, you already knew that


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a huge man. It feels like he should go on an undefeated streak for a few months before being fed to Cena.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So how is Clay? I stopped watching NXT when they went online.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Liniert said:


> So who is Christian jobbing to? ADR or Brodus?


looks like Clay


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Brodus should of won NXT glad to see there using him


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still holding out hope that Christian will get himself into the world title match at mania. This match could be very telling of those chances.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why do fat monster heels always have to go "AAAAARGH" when they do any offensive manuever.


A lot of wrestlers do it. Jericho does.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Stopped watching NXT once they went online in the States.
> So, how is this guy?


He's good on the mic, better then the usual big guy in the ring


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

same exact body as kingkong bundy


put this guy in a team with big daddy V please!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A rhino, a small truck and a battering ram. Just a few of the things Cole sees the big guy as.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Clay looks like the white big daddy V aka Viscera


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

brodus clay is a pretty good big guy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

so they demote husky to fcw but titty mcgee can run free?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

king kong mk II


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CHRISTIAN, SONS!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

inb4Delriospromoaboutdestiny


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes. Christian has to be involved at WM...


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Nxt winner to come and help christian


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you for not making christian lose


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Punch him with the scarf! It's almost as effective as brass knuckles.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> He's good on the mic, better then the usual big guy in the ring


Nice. 
He's like the good version of Husky Harris.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's put this soft silky scarf around my fist. That will make my punches hurt more. That is my good idea of the day.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

stupid

should of had brodus get dq'd by using a chair


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> so they demote husky to fcw but titty mcgee can run free?


Husky isn't in FCW...he evolved into Clay ^^


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Coming in to a match being able to describe the upcoming ending to a tee and being right about it means a change is needed.
> 
> And this dude looks like Butterbean.


That he does...and what possible point could be served by Otunga going over Orton, clean or not?
Woot Christian wins...oh. Screw you ADR.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL THE SCARF MAKES IT HURT MORE GUYS!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Uh oh Alberto is trying to be interesting by attacking Christian but it still doesn't work unless he is kicking midgets


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously the ADR double feud for WM is not a very good idea unless they eventually make it Triple Threat.

And Brodus jobbing to Tornado DDT? So much for making him look good.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

We want Mistico!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just don't choke him Alberto :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Vicious* Scarf shots by Del Rio!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

WTF SWERVE

Christian won


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

STAY OFF HIM!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Clay needs the bro-sierre.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Edge clearly doesn't know the bro code.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why did Del Rio wrap the scarf around his hand when he was punching Christian? 

"Here, let me pad the blows!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cross armbar


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Where was Edge >_>?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Oh yes. Christian has to be involved at WM...


So far its more a ADR vs Christan feud then ADR vs Edge


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome match. Christian totally carried that fat slob


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont understand the love this guy gets...but whatever


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently it's every bodies destiny to job to Del Rio


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto es un pinche chingo


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

my god, the crowd really just does not care about Del Rio.....i dont understand it


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

That was stupid.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

That Brodius Clay dude looks like if Jesse Neal found some TMNT mutagen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Do we really need to see this promo again? It wasn't that great.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we don't need to see the bad Rock promo again


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU RAP...TO ME? YOU RAP......TO ME? YOU ADDRESS ME...IN THE FORM...OF RAP?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Edge not saving Christian after Christian saved Edge?

They are so setting Christian up for the heel turn against Edge, although he´ll be in the right.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TAKE THIS CRAP OFF!!!!! haahhahahha


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

G-Rilla should have won that.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

perro said:


> So far its more a ADR vs Christan feud then ADR vs Edge



Its funny how NEITHER title feud actually involves the champion at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'M ABOUT TO SPIT SOMETHING STOOPID, YEAH!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gosh Dang It! Get in there Charles! Do Something!

"The So Called People's Champion"
Get outta here Cole!

KEVIN BUTLER!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

is it me or are the fans not into del rio as much as wwe wants?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

W>C said:


> Alberto es un pinche chingo


The word you are looking for is "chingón".

And Edge is an ass. Christian came to save him last week but he doesn't? not cool.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

twitter wars FTW!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael Cole promoting Stone Cold like he's his brother while hating on the Rock...Vince up to his old tricks on the headsets. LOL


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

SD!
Christian: Y U NO HELP MEH?
Edge: I... I...
*Killswitch*
Triple Threat.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

p862011 said:


> is it me or are the fans not into del rio as much as wwe wants?




It's definitely not you.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Are we on the road to Wrewstlemania?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry for the late response...but apparently Umaga is back alive.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Why did Del Rio wrap the scarf around his hand when he was punching Christian?
> 
> "Here, let me pad the blows!"


You can hit harder when your fists are padded, just ask any boxer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lic05 said:


> The word you are looking for is "chingón".
> 
> And Edge is an ass. Christian came to save him last week but he doesn't? not cool.


:side: thank you for the correction.


----------



## Beaverboys (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonder what kind of weak comeback Cena has...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtfffff at the orton kmart commercial???? lmaoooo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the k-mart commercial is the best thing orton has ever done.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Are we on the road to Wrewstlemania?


Road to Tough Enough, imo.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> we don't need to see the bad Rock promo again


You just did. Get over it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why are some people saying Del Rio isn't over? Did you ignore the big heat he got when he first came out, and during his pre match promo?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

VLR said:


> SD!
> Christian: Y U NO HELP MEH?
> Edge: I... I...
> *Killswitch*
> Triple Threat.


We can only hope.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Killswitches Edge*

"*YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!!*"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

All of you can save the Rock marks this week. He isn't there.

The Rock's return promo won't mean jackshit if he isn't there IN PERSON next week. All of you serious Rock marks can cream on him all you want but if he isn't there LIVE for the fifth straight week then to me his heat is completely dead.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Its funny how NEITHER title feud actually involves the champion at this point.


u must of missed the Miz slamming Cena's Skull into the ground last week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Are we on the road to Wrewstlemania?




The road has a ton of road blocks and toll booths.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Its funny how NEITHER title feud actually involves the champion at this point.


It doesn't help that one champion is a has-been and the other is a never should have been.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If Im right (and I am) we've had 2 matches in 40 minutes, compared to 3 matches last week in 2 hours.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome! Sin Cara promo.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MISTICO.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SIN CARAS!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Sin Cara teaser. Awesome.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

epic sin cara promo


----------



## Beaverboys (Mar 7, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Sorry for the late response...but apparently Umaga is back alive.


Wha...?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The brand new, shiny Mysterio.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sinm Cara promo?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin Cara promo lookin' awesome. Also, sorta lookin' like the choose your moveset screen in SvR.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LA MISTICA!

MARKING OUT!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HE KEEPS HIS FINISHERRR!!! yessss lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Mistico! And he's doing his moves!!!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome promo


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

mistico...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can. not. wait.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin Caras coming the day after Wrestlemaina...get ready!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Rey Mysterio's permanent replacement.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well somebody is getting built up.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Sin Cara ftw


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, they're really hyping Mistico


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS EPIC!!!
WOW!
Full of WIN!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just came...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sin Cara is gonna be awesome in the WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So what's the point of Mysterio now?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i thought mistico was a lot bigger. so basically he is just rey mysterio.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. Chavo is even jobbing in vignettes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great teaser for Sin Cara.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I marked for that awesome freaking Sin Cara Thingy


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to go to there!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SUNNY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When was Bob Armstrong announced?


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Sunny!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am fucking sploooging.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dude I am hyped for Sin Cara!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SUNNY!!! FTW!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNNY...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny was hot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tammy Sytch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just saying, but I think Sin Cara will be injured within' a year. He's going to try too many high flying moves.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SUNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

AND ITS.......Sunny. Can't argue with that. Good diva to have in there.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Sin Cara and Though Enough have a better build up than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boner!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

SUNNY OMG!!!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Sin Cara promo was awesome! Looking forward to Sunny's induction.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd suck on Sunny's asshole in 1997.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Why are some people saying Del Rio isn't over? Did you ignore the big heat he got when he first came out, and during his pre match promo?


I'm watching on a huge tv with big speakers and surround sound, he got no reaction get over it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh hell yeah! Sunny!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunny :yum:


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SUNNY! The original diva!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She didn't get my cawk.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunny and HBK... those Sunny days eh?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, Sunny??? *REALLY???* Before Miss Elizabeth???


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

She was hottest.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

now thats a real women


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] coming to the second biggest pop at Royal Rumble 96


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

swoon


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

the original diva


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunny really? I guess HHH has no say in who gets in the HOF


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Sunny mmh


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

bret hart will induct sunny.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KEVIN KELLY SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

well go on wit ya bad self Sunny!! hahah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SUNNY!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

figures sunny and shawn would go in together considering all the crack they did together


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

sunny aparently gave head to alot of guys in the locker room


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Mysterio loses his mask at WM... next day comes Mistico. Obvious


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

"Oh, just ok?" hahaha


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

eww Sunny GTFO my TV


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sin Cara Promo & Sunny for HOF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sunny to get inducted by Sable in a major screwjob.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sonny


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I like Alberto, but the dude gets no reaction.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*SPLOOGE*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> I'm watching on a huge tv with big speakers and surround sound, he got no reaction get over it.


Your huge tv with big speakers and surround sound in your mother's basement must be on mute.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kevin EFFING Kelly was just on my TV.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break

EDIT - well a commercial and then piss break


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yay Eve. Time to go stare at a wall for awhile.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hopefully Sunny's hot again.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Divas from the past, mmmmm_


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Forgot Eve was Divas champion.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

everyone under the age of 20 is wondering who the fuck that chick that looks like Stiffler's mom is


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whores to win possibly

COLE YOU ARE A ***. SHUT UP ALREADY!


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

3 matches in one hour? .....Winning.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Baahaha

A crowd shot of nobody giving a shit about Eve.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

sunny got me all hot and bothered again


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Her nose looks like it's made of plastic.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still not understanding why Eve is the Diva champ again.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's a title no-one cares about. The Diva's title.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. Cole owned Josh there.

Man, All Stars looks like shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bathroom Break


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd is quiet as FUCK until Stone Cold comes out...comedy


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Get Ready for an excellent Divas match with the Bella Twins and EVE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

From sunny to Eve and Bellas fuck life.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Wow. Chavo is even jobbing in vignettes.


It was Orlov from FCW, not Chavo.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love that song. Marvin Gaye left us too soon...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> figures sunny and shawn would go in together considering all the crack they did together


I thought they did heroin together?


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

LMAO your hair do is pissing me off..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin owning that Tony Little looking guy :lmao :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a decent HoF class this year even with HBK. Btw any of you hoping for Macho Man to be inducted this year? Sorry. Dave Meltzer has already spoiled the list and...not this year.

It blows, I know.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Sheamus getting buried further on the Allstars commercial loool


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That chick faceplanting into the mat trying to do a forward roll needs a GIF.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

This is going to be the worst match this year





so far


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sunny to get inducted by Sable in a major screwjob.


one can only hope


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

M-DOGG 20 FOR TOUGH ENOUGH 2011 WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eve is fucking hot


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

"YOUR HAIR-DO IS PISSIN' ME OFF!"

Tough Enough is going to be the greatest show ever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sin Cara build up so far has been top notch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wow, Sunny??? *REALLY???* Before Miss Elizabeth???


WWE are scared as fuck right now when it comes to drug related deaths.

It isn't fair at all and she should have been in years ago but if she died of "natural causes", you bet your ass Elizabeth would have been inducted years ago.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> 3 matches in one hour? .....Winning.





Enjoy it while you can, hour 2 will be promo hour.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

X-Static said:


> It's a title no-one cares about. *The TNA World title.*


Fixed.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

EraOfAwesome said:


> It was Orlov from FCW, not Chavo.


lol thought it was chavo too (Y)


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> everyone under the age of 20 is wondering who the fuck that chick that looks like Stiffler's mom is


That movie was 12 years ago, they're probably wondering who Stiffler's mom is.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh boy. Don't matter if the title changes hands tonight or not. This match is going to suck X number of cocks.

(You can decide the number)


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*note to self...better not show my 'do to stone cold


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Eve coming out to NO REACTION leading to Wrestlemaina 27. LMAO


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So that's why Caylee Turner was release from her contract in FCW? I might watch TE after all.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> It's a decent HoF class this year even with HBK. Btw any of you hoping for Macho Man to be inducted this year? Sorry. Dave Meltzer has already spoiled the list and...not this year.
> 
> It blows, I know.




Its obvious at this point Macho Man is not this year. But seriously, how long until people stop listening to fucking dirtsheets. Dave Meltzer can't spoil anything. All he can do is write something in a newsletter and for some reason people buy it. If anyone wants to pay me $20 I'll be glad to write some shit for you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Davey Lately''
''No, Day V. Lately.''

Fuck off.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

piss break time.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JoMoxRKO said:


> M-DOGG 20 FOR TOUGH ENOUGH 2011 WINNER!!!!!


Oh shit, he really is on Tough Enough!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear I should trademark "splooge".


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"This is... I've had en--- *headset throw*"

Epic mic work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so proud of Maryse's weave. Good work!


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope Sin Cara blows the roof off the arena when he debuts.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Keith Hernandez is God. You know I once helped him move.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunny the most viewed or downloaded celebrity or whatever on AOL? I forgot that AOL was even still around. Not shocked that Sunny would go into the HOF though considering she was pretty popular back then.

Judging by the way that matches are happening tonight, Cena and/or Austins going to have a ton of time on the mic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder who decided to make the Bella Twins wrestle again?


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Cole segment up next = Stone Cold.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

no reaction for any of them. Can't this shit be put on Superstars!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

How sad is it that Im more excited about Michael Coles referee than anything else on this show?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol please let this match end


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That movie was 12 years ago, they're probably wondering who Stiffler's mom is.


ugh, thanks for making me feel old

but she was in 2 and 3, they might have seen her then


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at this fantastic pair of tramps.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wait? this is a title match?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

WWE Divas Champion - Torres


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Still waiting for Kong's debut.....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHERE'S THE BLACK REF?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

3some please


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Eve meet skin cancer, skin cancer meet Eve.

See you again in 10 years.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

nice miss kick


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cole's ref is vickie bank on it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell was that phantom kick? Hope this ends quickly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> WHERE'S THE BLACK REF?


There's actually two black refs now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> I hope Sin Cara blows the roof off the arena when he debuts.


it wont happen unless there in a Smark city or like California, Miami, New Mexico, Or maybe Texas


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Still waiting for Kong's debut.....


She probably won't debut until after Wrestlemania


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Daniel Bryan vs. Mistico needs to happen sooner than later.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a bad example to everyone.

Who does this Cole thing help?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sunny and HBK going into the hall of fame in the same year

hmmmm.....coincidence?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Cole :lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you Cole!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL @ Cole!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Cole is in my mind!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

michael cole


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> I hope Sin Cara blows the roof off the arena when he debuts.


you really think more than 10% of people that attend WWE live shows knows or gives a shit who he is?

if its not Cena or Orton the crowd doesnt care


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Will Santino or Morrison make today's show?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

wtf chole???


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL EVEN COLE WANTS THE MATCH OVER!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree with Cole, holy shit


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] missing the kick


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO @ Cole!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you cole


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Michael Cole is now my favorite "superstar' on the roster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG, Cole is awesome!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

p862011 said:


> cole's ref is vickie bank on it


Cole be trollinnnnnnn againnnnn lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

COLE FTW!!!!!!
That's Trolling in the RIGHT way!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Cole speaks the truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone post Russo's pic.....now!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cole voicing the opinions of the IWC again.
Love him. :lmao


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahaha @ Cole. OMG


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Five stars match here.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

lmao @ cole.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole FTW!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! COLE IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao THE VOICE OF THE WWE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole telling it like it is. :lmao


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL at Cole


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Cole burying the hole division!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

lol @ Michael Cole. I agree.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck???


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lol cole is a God


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

This Is Bullshit Clap Clap ClapClapClap

This Is Bullshit Clap Clap ClapClapClap

This Is Bullshit Clap Clap ClapClapClap

This Is Bullshit Clap Clap ClapClapClap


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn Cole interrupting a classic match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

You are right Cole I don't care about this match.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

lmfao Cole.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cole, what the fuck!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

bahahahahhahahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok cole this is fucking stupid. How anyone can like cole is beyond me.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok...Cole can be a dick but him interrupting this divas match is awesome. :lmao


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol Cole hates this as much as I do, although Eve is amazing


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lol.. this raw has been good


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Wow Cole. Way to bury the women's division.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice from Cole. I like it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol cole i love him


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

I am now a cole fan


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole = Hero


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

god i truly hate cole -_-

I wish someone would blow his fucking head off


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Cole. How stupid can you get.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are they seriously doing this? Cole? Get it together WWE! It's your fault the Divas are shit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i turned back to RAW and Cole is on the mic during the match.

He's f*ckin awesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole can't have the spotlight off of him for a second.. Mike I'm The Main Event Cole..^no he really isn't


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is so fucked up. I feel bad for those girls. :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow wow wow im speechless, i know buried is over used on this forum. but cole just buried the diva's division.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

that was cole winning....tiger blood!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Three weeks ago Cole badgers Lawler for stealing the spotlight and now he's the main event. So not winning.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome. Cole just buried the divas.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cole is most definitely gay....he cums in his shorts over the Miz, and wants the Bella's kicked out of the ring as fast as possible.

the evidence couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Your huge tv with big speakers and surround sound in your mother's basement must be on mute.


Nope in college dorm in the lounge with volume on high actually, and he got no reaction. U MAD? He sucks, and is not over get over it. Wait till tomorrow when it's on youtube and show me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Great now Cole is a babyface again, promising to stop the women´s match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sick of Cole burying the talent.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Is Twin magic the actual name of them switching places?


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Im officially a Michael Cole Fan


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome um.. neckbreaker Eve.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank god thats over


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Silent Servant said:


> Wow Cole. Way to bury the women's division.


Indeed. I love it.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, Cole is certainly "winning" so far tonight.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

michael cole is a legend


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Did Cole just say, "I got a lot on my mind that I got to get off my mind?"


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

lol at the girls not giving any hit about cole.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Silent Servant said:


> Wow Cole. Way to bury the women's division.


They bury themselves


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Eve with the Crossroads

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE!!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

See the guy jumping up and applauding in the background haha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Michael Cole just buried an entire division.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Cold plz save this show.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Its obvious at this point Macho Man is not this year. But seriously, how long until people stop listening to fucking dirtsheets. Dave Meltzer can't spoil anything. All he can do is write something in a newsletter and for some reason people buy it. If anyone wants to pay me $20 I'll be glad to write some shit for you.


Well he spilled the list the night after Duggan was announced and he's got 2/2 right since.

Holy fucking shit Cole just made the best promo in months and all he had to do was speak the damn truth.

Was he burying the Divas? Here's a better question. WHAT'S TO BURY?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!
Cole is completely Winning right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now I _really_ feel bad for those girls. Wow.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Exhibit A people, this guy can't put talent over to save his life. The heat he is starting to get from crowds is approaching X-Pac levels.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cole burying the Divas?
Really you can't much worse than Micheal Cole at this point.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Cole is now my favorite person on the roster. His heel character has really been working for him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

llamadux said:


> Awesome. Cole just buried the divas.





The divas buried the divas.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cole kicking off the second hour over Cena, Austin, Cripple H, Miz? I can't fucking believe it! Vince is out of his fucking MIND!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Michael Cole is crazy for that son..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole saying what we was thinking


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cole is the Charlie Sheen of the WWE. WINNING!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see that documentary.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

dvd might be good


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Look, if WWE don't have any faith in their women's division, then axe it. That's fine. I can see why you would with matches like that. But Cole calling them out for having a terrible match does nothing for anyone anywhere, except for giving a smarky thrill to people who should know better. If you're gonna put the Divas on air for 5 minutes, don't use it to bury the Divas you're putting on air for 5 minutes.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

"All I can say is thank god thats over"


Michael Cole truly is the voice of the WWE Universe.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

no Troll on this board has anything on cole


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> wow wow wow im speechless, i know buried is over used on this forum. but cole just buried the diva's division.


That was a bigger burial than Mean Gene's burial of the entire WCW Cruiserweight division.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That DVD looks really good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

buyin that next week

will be my second wwe dvd purchase


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

I actually want that history of Mania DVD.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Those girls need to quit. Are they fucking for real with that shit? Get rid of the divas division and keep it moving. How embarrassing.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy shit could Stone Cold come out now? Not as the guest referee but to stand up for the things Cole has said about JR and what he's done to King? PLEASE! A stunner to Michael Cole would be the highlight of the year.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That DVD looks amazing_


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that DVD looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay, go misogyny.


Screw Cole. I'm ashamed that none of the Divas called out Cole on the spot.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cole trolling the divas was fucking awesome but what with the emergency if they are playing a fucking commercial block lol


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Stone Cold plz save this show.


Yeah! Because so far it's terrible.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Austin to interrupt Cole?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I know I hate the Divas decision, but that didn't jack shit to help it.

I really feel bad for the Divas. The match wasn't even that bad...


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay this announcing is getting way the fuck out of hand. Even if it is just a Divas match, I can't believe creative allowed the match participants to be disrespected like that. Cole killed any fucking momentum those ladies had. It's insane!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Cole kicking off the second hour over Cena, Austin, *Cripple H*, Miz? I can't fucking believe it! Vince is out of his fucking MIND!


Lulz it'z funny cuz he's almost a cripple becuz of his multiple injuries. Not.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Enough with the Sheen quotes please.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm impressed Cole is allowed to pull that kind of stuff. Respect.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Nexus One said:


> Cole kicking off the second hour over Cena, Austin, Cripple H, Miz? I can't fucking believe it! Vince is out of his fucking MIND!


I disagree. Cole has got over in a way that no other announcer ever has. The general audience is really starting to hate Cole and some might order Mania because they want to see him lose.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Austin up next, Cena ends the show.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What if Cole says "The ref to my match is my good friend the anonymous GM" and then Stone Cold comes out and stuns Cole!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That Wrestlemania DVD looks great.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Enough with the Sheen quotes please.


troll!


----------



## carlitopeep (Feb 20, 2006)

my guess Cole special referee is JBL


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I bet stone cold forces cole to choose him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i think Cole's heat is people genuinely hating his guts....he tries SOOO hard to be an uber heel, and he just comes off as annoying and childish


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The special guest ref is going to be some random ass person we didn't expect it to be. It'll probably be someone no one likes either.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

bme said:


> buyin that next week
> 
> will be my second wwe dvd purchase



Ive got the Triple H :King of Kings

Greatest stars of the 90's

Survivor series 03

No mercy 03

Bret Hart

Shawn Micheals:Heartbreak and Trimuph

Undertaker 15-0

The DX dvd

The Legacy of Austin

Rise and fall of ECW

and The new Y2J dvd--Which i loved.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Yay, go misogyny.
> 
> 
> Screw Cole. I'm ashamed that none of the Divas called out Cole on the spot.


A decent backhand from Kim and I'd have marked.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Snooki = Ratings!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder what old ass wwe star is gonna be guest referee?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SNOOKI!? O GOD NO!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Snooki? fpalm


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Andy Kaufman will be getting a Wrestlemania payday this year.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck Snooki


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> I know I hate the Divas decision, but that didn't jack shit to help it.
> 
> I really feel bad for the Divas. The match wasn't even that bad...




Remember the Raw that had Trish and Lita for the Womens Championship as the match to end the show? HA! Boy that feels like a million years ago.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Snooki? WTF is this?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i hope she gets the shit boo'ed out of her.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

New York times best selling author? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh good. That's just what we needed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whats ''Gtl-ing''?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Snookie next week..oh dear god no


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow WWE stealing an idea from TNA. At least try and steal a good one.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Crowd chanting Austin.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf? gtl ing?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Snooki is gonna get more heat than Vickie next week...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AGAIN! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Why oh why!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Best news ever.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Snooki? fpalm


This


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL at the red carpet in the ring.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SNOOKI ?

have her get owned by Miz or Cole, anything else would suck


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Fuck Snooki


I Know I would!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

she is fit


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

We've seen this, get on with the fucking announcement


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HGF said:


> Best news ever.


She's ugly, dude.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

People like Snooki and the rest of the Jersey Shore cast are why everyone hates America. Even other Americans.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear God NOOOO!!!!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

WHAT


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Holy shit could Stone Cold come out now? Not as the guest referee but to stand up for the things Cole has said about JR and what he's done to King? PLEASE! A stunner to Michael Cole would be the highlight of the year.


Call me crazy but that is probably not the best thing for this feud. As much as I hate Cole the bi-polas announcer, Cole the scrawny heel is actually amazing right now. He's getting tremendous heat from this angle. A Stone Cold Stunner may just kill that heat in an instant.

Snooki on Raw? Why the fucking fuck is WWE trying to turn this into iMPACT? We just had a good first hour and they already killed next weeks Raw with that announcement.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ew Snooki..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, almost forgot

for all you Brits on the board....Liverpool or Man U?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jerry really need to win this match cause if Cole is this bad now...just wait and see if he wins


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole is reminding me of Armando Estrada right now. Give the man a cigar.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Between Jersey Shore and the craze on Charlie Sheen, there really is trash on TV these days.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, it is gonna be Stone Cold


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Goddamnit. Stone Cold interrupts, stuns cole and signs the contract. Calling it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cole is going far. I can't think of anyone else who had their debut match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Man U.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

someone else is signing the contract then.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

At least TNA's Jersey Shore girls are hot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cole is getting what chants!


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope Snooki gets booed the fuck out of the arena.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Cole has had a match before. I'm pretty sure he teamed up with John Cena against Randy Orton like 2 years ago...


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

imagine if its JR !


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Stone Cold or JR gonna steal the contract and sign it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Come on, AUSTIN!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

radiatedrich said:


> People like Snooki and the rest of the Jersey Shore cast are why everyone hates America. Even other Americans.


People try and make that same argument about Wrestling too, you know


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

A-Ri?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stone Cold to be the special Ref


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DOLPH ZIGGLER.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If only they could make one of their actually wrestlers get heat like this instead of wasting tv time on people like Cole and Vicki


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Not Stone Cold.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd fuck Snookie.


But I'd never talk to her again after I'm done.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

JBL!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JBL!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's not A-Ri.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole trolling.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

michael cole is too awesome


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

It is JBL.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

jbl


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

JBL!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not stone cold lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JBL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JBL!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JBL?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JBL!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

yep, it's not stone cold


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JBL


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

its not austin


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not gonna be Austin.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

It's JBL. Seems pretty obvious


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL TROLLED


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought Cole was from Syracuse, New York.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is asking for a stunner.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

JBL!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole trolling hard


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's gonna be JBL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TROLLED again!!!


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

LOL, anyone catch that sign that said "AUTSIN" ???


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so over Cole now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AOSDJFLA>S<KJFLAKSJFL:KASDFASF


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WOAH!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Michale Troll For the Win!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes another legend returns!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

..... please


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oh god


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SO.MUCH.WIN.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I actually really like Cole's suit. 
Who is it?........

"You people are Fools and Amateurs!"
JBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHHHHAAATTT!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

FUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKK YESSS!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JBL holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JBL FUCKING HERO!!!


----------



## carlitopeep (Feb 20, 2006)

JBL, told you


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO

Champ_


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lolwat


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes!!!! JBL!!!!!! The American Hero has returned!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Hell yeah! JBL!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow JBL. Maybe he can get his gimmick back from Alberto Del Rio


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh shit JBL

great choice


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL FUCK YES!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JBL pwns!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wasn't half of JBL's schtick hating Cole?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JBL!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JBL!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A WILD JBL APPEARS!


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

....i forgot about this guy.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

JBL.... yessss


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

mooooooooooooooo. omg i missed jbl so much.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah didn't see that coming a mile away, lol.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

John Bradshaw Fucking Layfield!!!!


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

KNEW IT!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Of course Austin will stun JBL and sign the contract.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes JBL wooooooooooo


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole rocks.


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

fucking called in 1 minute before cole did


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No, we know why The Miz is boycotting the show. For Real? lawd.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Ahh, JBL. I missed you, man.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

OK that I did NOT see coming.
Nice move.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not this asshole, again!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JBL!!!

Marking out!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Del Rio's mad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JBL/ADR faceoff plz...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, JBL is the ref? JBL vs. ADR before WrestleMania please.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

YES! YES! JBL!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah! JBL! I was not expecting that


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

jbl is gonna turn....


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I JUST MARKED MY ASS OFF!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It'll still be Austin, but nice to see JBL.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

LMAO @ JBL getting almost no reaction :lmao


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark Out i love JBL !


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Just listen to that _roaring_ applause for the return of JBL!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking hate jbl


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

PLEASE come back as a commentator JBL!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES! I missed that theme!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

knew it when Cole mentioned he would be a Texan


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The moment he said WWE Champ and Texan, I knew it would be Bradshaw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what does this forum think of jbl and his wwe reign?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I AM A WRESTLING GOD!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The true reason why Miz was boycotting...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha. Someone make sure Pyro is still alive after his heart attack. Haha


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

fucking jbl amazing fuck yeah


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

JBL > Del Rio


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow now THAT would be one asshole of an announce team.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

JBL! If only he could have been here earlier to steal his gimmick back...


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

haha sweet JBL!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JBL back to announce team PLZ!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

"It's a mark out moment! I'm marking out bro!"


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

I did miss Jiggly boobs.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

You Mad WWEUniverse?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey look it's the American ADR..JBL


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Im sure JBL was glad to come back as long as Joey Styles doesn't interfere


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

no pop thanks to cole


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Stone Cold will interrupt...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i legit thought it would be stone cold


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

JBL. Now here is a true heel you loved to hate.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

JBL! Wow! hahaha. I was starting to think WWE couldn't do anything that I didn't see coming anymore.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

It's good to see JBL again. Now here comes a stunner...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JBL is one of the greatest heels ever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No wonder Miz isnt on the show lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The wrestling god returns!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The return of the WRESTLING GAWD!


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Of course WWE wouldn't remember that JBL always trashed Cole on commentary.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

JBL vs Del Rio.

Make it happen, Vince.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

JBL to get the stunner?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I want a Miz/JBL promo next week


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Best promo in a year. bar none.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Rangers are irrelevant? They just made the World Series for the first time ever.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

perro said:


> People try and make that same argument about Wrestling too, you know


True. Difference is, the wrestling business requires skill, talent, and a drive to succeed. Jersey Shore requires being a drunk asshole.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JBL to deport ADR.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Why the fuck am i a JBL mark..


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So that's why Del Rio didn't get his normal entrance.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pasab said:


> The true reason why Miz was boycotting...


:lmao


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

It really is nice seeing JBL again. He picked up right where he left off.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This crowd annoys me. JBL is legend and they act like they don't know him


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm surprised JBL isn't trying stick his fingers up Cole's ass like he used to back in the day.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy fucking shit, the forum just exploded

ok, so here's how this match will go.....Cole and Lawler have a quick terrible match, JBL destroys both of them, JR comes out and raises JBL's hand, and we get a new, competent, entertaining commentary team for Raw.

wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

i bet jbl is turning face on wrestlemania so he can retire for good


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

PLEASE get JBL back commentating!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Haha. Someone make sure Pyro is still alive after his heart attack. Haha


Wait, till SCSA comes out too, his favorite face and heel in the same ring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Im sure JBL was glad to come back as long as Joey Styles doesn't interfere


:lmao:lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

JBL is really really really good at what he does


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

mic skills 101


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Brock Lesner debuted in the main event.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If WWE doesn't want to get rid of Cole then here's a new role for him. The heel manager. Cole draws awesome heat in this role. Besides there hasn't been a good heel manager here for years. As long as he stays off commentary I'm fine with it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

jbl is so boring in ring, but awesome on mic


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE is a sinking ship. Are they serious with this? They have to bring back Vets to build up Wrestlemania! I wonder who they are going to bring back next year.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Woop good to see jbl back!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

JBL JBL JBL


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Did JBL forget to take a speech class while doing all his big business in New York??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Greatest JBL promo ever.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

'paying dues'
'bully'

Oh lord haha


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL forgetting LT apparently. If only the rest of us could.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

forgot how good this guy was on the mic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If you look at these past few months you would think it's NOT 2011. 
How many people have returned in 2 months? Haha.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol @ JBL hating bullies.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Joey Styles punked JBL out!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

smh at JBL calling someone a bully.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh, the irony JBL.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JBL attacking bullies? Now JBL is trolling.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, I miss JBL.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

How long has this guy been talking?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

stand up to bullying..they steal that from TNA to...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

2 stunners comin' right up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Watch out or JBL will buy your mom.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JBL should buy that company in Florida lol


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JBL hasn't lost any mic skills, not an ounce.

He's pretty damn good.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cue the "Million Dollar Kid" Ted Dibiase


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

JBL won't get to sign it...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Twist is coming. Wait.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

A feud between two announcers getting more spotlight and more shine than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't JBL bully Cole on commentary back on Smackdown?..


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is great. too bad the crowd is horrible.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr Snrub said:


> PLEASE get JBL back commentating!


That would freakin rule!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

go away already :flip


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Austin in 4..3..2..1


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

STONE COLD HERE COMES THE CRASH!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh shit.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

OOO. Good segment coming? JBL stunner?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Austin!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Austin! Mark out time!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AWW HELL YEAH!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

ok now Pyros heart just exploded


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> WWE is a sinking ship. Are they serious with this? They have to bring back Vets to build up Wrestlemania! I wonder who they are going to bring back next year.


Pretending The WWE didnt always bring in vets for mania?


oh look austin


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OH HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> 2 stunners comin' right up.


:agree:


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This crowd sucks hard.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stone Cold...Stone Cold!

Where is JR when you need him....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Arrive, raise hell, leave shall now commence.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Uh oh businesses just picked up


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

What?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOT


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

SHIT JUST HIT THE FAN.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

YES


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd not loud enough


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like business is about to pick up


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a shame that only stars from the attitude era gets huge pops


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHERIFF AUSTIN!!!

JBL & JR ON COMMENTARY AT MANIA FOR LAWLER/COLE MATCH!!!

MAKE IT HAPPEN!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shit reaction and pop for Austin.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Well pyro just died


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

brb marking out


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Austin 3:16


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So JBL was just a red herring.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> WWE is a sinking ship.


Apparently someone doesn't watch iMPACT!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Twist is coming. Wait.


This.

Boring.

Can't believe they'd waste Austin and JBL on a feud that doesn't need them.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

hahahaha this whole thing is so transparent it's hysterical I'm loving it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank God Austin's here to save us from this bullshit!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Middle fingers what


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT! middle fingers is not PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!1111!!!!!!!11!1!!!one


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Austin 3:16 shirt? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

For whom the glass shatters...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Somewhere right now, Pyro just had a second heart attack.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

It's always nice to see Austin.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunner time!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking austinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Stone Cold Stone Cold Stone Cold Stone Cold Stone Cold Stone Cold


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

why is Stone Cold doing Randy Orton's pose?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

u gotta love him


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at Cole's reaction.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

damn stone cold lost alot of weight

:lmao @ the finger shot


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WF crash?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did Austin just say "motherf*cker"?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Austin and JBL in the ring together. 
Seriously, someone make sure Pyro is still alive. :lmao


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

woohoo middle fingers give me a hell yeah


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

game3525 said:


> Stone Cold...Stone Cold!
> 
> Where is JR when you need him....


For fucking real...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fooking Stunner!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

There it is. STUNNER


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

not even a promo from austin...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Arrive.Leave..


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

THANK YOU GOD! YES! STUNNER!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

And I quote "That is vintage Austin"


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

shit crowd.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A huge pop for this era. Austin has arrived.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU RUINED HIS NIGHT!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

o hell yeahhhh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Erm...thats it?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Apparently someone doesn't watch iMPACT!


I do watch it and that discussion is for Thursdays.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

All thats missing is JR saying "Business has just now picked up!" Seriously, with all the guys they are bringing in for WrestleMania, they may as well bring in JR as commentator for WM also.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cole tries wayyy too hard.....


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

amm what the heck was about, umm can we get an explanation?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

wait....hes drinking redbull?!?!? :lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Pyro probably died of happiness just now.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

hahahah awesome I'm so glad my kid is seeing this live for the first time.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

YES.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Cole's voice breaking!

Amazing segment


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Arrive...Raise hell... and leave.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Austin is currently 75% accurate on catching beer.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> why is Stone Cold doing Randy Orton's pose?


the sad part is, there are kids out there seriously asking that question


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How are they going to kill off Cole's character? Holy cow.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE BETTER PICK UP THE FREAKING MICROPHONE!!!!
I KNOW THIS ISN'T IT!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't even give him the mic? WTF?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is that it. For stone cold


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

SIGN THE CONTTRACT!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAO Austin sharing a drink with JBL!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

does JBL have wood or is that just the pants?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That's it?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Middle fingers and beer.

Just put the official end to PG already. It's apparent you won't stay true to it.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

He is going to sign it!!!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Only the Rock and Stone Cold can get the crowd to do anything


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

STFU COLE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole has been fucking gold all night.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao Cole..

what is he doing.. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I LOVE THIS MAN.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

man i wish cole was the one who took the stunner -_-


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why didn't Cole just run up and grab the contract when Austin turned his back?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole is a terrible actor


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He better drink beer the attitude era ia back


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Stone Cold drinks Keystones LOL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol cole is a terrible actor


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's acting. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Austin as ref is gonna kick ass

sign the contractt!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole sounding like the Heat after not winning


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

remember when Austin used to drink Budweiser? 

Keystone light? really? REALLY?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I want Ron Simmons to come out and the 4 of them have a poker game.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_haha, fantastic_


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep, saw that one coming.. but not the contract angle?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

the JBL swerve was beyond awesome


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol oh shit, he just pulled a hbk


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stone Cold's voice is gruff


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

that segment was incredible.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

in 3 weeks rock and austin completetly destroy the pg era


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] fake ass laughter...Michael Cole SUCKS!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

scrilla said:


> becoming more and more apparent that Austin is only there to do some stupid fucking Hornswoggle/Great Khali dance off segment and promote Tough Enough. Fucking shame. fpalm


Uh huh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Austin is going to WM 27


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cole is over acting.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OMGBLOODZ


----------



## Bradcobra (Feb 1, 2011)

Matthews face is too good


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Fucking epic. That smile Josh had just now was priceless.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Did Austin hit himself with a beer can? He's bleeding lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this Mania is NOT a 2011 Mania. 
They definitely didn't have faith in that locker room, period at the end. (Nor should they)

"Omygod I'm going to faint" :lmao!!!!

Why is Austin bleeding? Haha.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf is cole doing? he sounds like a fucking drunk bum


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Did Stone Cold flip the birdie on JBL?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swag said:


> the JBL swerve was beyond awesome


Not Really but then some people are easily impressed


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Austin's pants be any tighter...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SAY YES SIR STONE COLD!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wait so what happens to JBL??


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a lot of beer man


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, beer bath for Cole.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Why the hell did rock and austin have like 5 infamously icon catch phrases each, and there hasn't been even one since.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Someone has to make a gif of cole getting beered... hahaha


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JBL is selling the stunner like a champ.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Austin doesn't drink; never has. Why are we shocked with light? LOL people.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

And JBL is still out cold, lol!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Austin just sonned Micheal Troll! This is awesome!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So I'm now officially looking forward to this match than any other on the card so far.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao cole


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

This match is gonna be so hilarious.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

lol hahahaa


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cole is fucking win


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

A beer can hit Austin in the head. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

beer bath


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

....i hate to be THAT GUY? but is that all he's gonna do?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Eaton sure knows how to throw a damn beer!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

hahaha stone cold shoulda whipped it out and gave Cole a golden shower :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole is leaving! Austin a success x2!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Just, perfect_


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole's reaction made me think of this t-shirt design I made


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i wish jbl was too


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nobody drinks beer with Stone Cold...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear JBL has an hourglass figure.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, JBL gonna take another stunner?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

JBL SOLD IT NICELY THAT TIME


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor JBL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JBL HAS BEEN BURIED. FUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Silent Servant said:


> Cole is over acting.


Austin's best moments have involved over acting. See: mcmahon beer swim.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok how many times has Austin's music hit now? I counted at least six.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously, kayfabe wise how do they keep falling for this?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Poor JBL. 

He better stick around. 

Though, he sells the Stunner like a Fucking God. :lmao

Cole looking very Smooth Criminal like tonight too. :L


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I LOVE THAT MAN.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao
This is hilarious!
THIS CROWD F'N BLOWS THOUGH! They should be going crazy.


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

best raw segment of the fucking year.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Every single second of that was awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn how much beer is he gonna drink!?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, this Mania is NOT a 2011 Mania.
> They definitely didn't have faith in that locker room, period at the end. (Nor should they)


Its not like the old Guys are wrestling, at the end of the day the Matches are about the current roster

Deal with it

all Austin [and the rock] are, are "seasoning"


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Mania 27 - Austin vs Beer Can *First Blood*


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Good god, I'm playing the Austin beer-bath drinking game, but that was just one penalty shot too much...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cole is the no.1 star on raw.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i am disappoint at that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This promo AGAIN?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] and Rock making a mockery out of this goof during their returns.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

attitude era is back


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

First we get the Rock a couple weeks ago and now we have Stone Cold...RAW has been awesome simply because of the talent they used to have came back and showed everyone how it's done.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

At this point Austin > Rocky.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Cole looking very Smooth Criminal like tonight too. :L


I know right? I was waiting for him to do the lean :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That went on way too long. JBL's a piece of shit, and Cole's a worm.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Who the hell throws Austin all those beers? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

From Austin to Rock!!!
This is NOT 2011, this is 20Awesome!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever throws those beer cans has a cannon of an arm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

game3525 said:


> Seriously, kayfabe wise how do they keep falling for this?


How does JBL not sign the contract the moment Austins music hit?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> Every single second of that was awesome.


100 times this!

Perfect from everyone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

replay of a bit of the crappy Rock promo to follow up the Steven Austin-JBL-Cole goodness... oh me oh my.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

The guys from 10 years ago are so much better than the guys now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jordo said:


> attitude era is back


Oh you.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

jbl, austin and now rock.

this is 2011.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Raw has been great so far, probably due to lack of Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how the crowd got really awkwardly silent during Rock's promo last week. Like when he said Cena insulted his family, the crowd were just thinking, "Shit, he insulted his family. Should we excuse ourselves? This doesn't involve us."


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If anything this shows how weak WWE knows the card and the roster in general is. The matches might be mostly new guys but every big thing in this PPV is about the AE legends. Triple H vs Undertaker. Austin as a referee. Rock as host. JBL will probably be involved in some way now. WWE knows Mania is horrible this year and they're covering it up with big names from the past.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish JBL was the ref.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Can you believe the most exciting part about Raw is Stone Cold drinking beer for ten minutes and delivering two stunners to JBL?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Who the hell throws Austin all those beers? :lmao


The timekeeper Mark Eaton.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Who the hell throws Austin all those beers? :lmao


Decent arm for those last few throws.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> This promo AGAIN?



Their playing bits and pieces through the night. Get used to it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

perro said:


> Its not like the old Guys are wrestling, at the end of the day the Matches are about the current roster
> 
> Deal with it
> 
> all Austin [and the rock] are, are "seasoning"


I'm not complaining, I'm completely happy with it. 
I'm saying that this Mania wouldn't be ANYTHING without them being there.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I know right? I was waiting for him to do the lean :lmao


If he had.... Wow. :lmao


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

This has been a great fucking Raw.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Cue the austin gettin hit by a can avatars lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> From Austin to Rock!!!
> This is NOT 2011, this is 20Awesome!


You really are easily amused arent you?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

checkcola said:


> replay of a bit of the crappy Rock promo to follow up the Steven Austin-JBL-Cole goodness... oh me oh my.


Replay from one of the best promos of 2011 bar far...Austin spitting on the PG era and it's head announcer though? Good deal...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the difference between Rock and Austin appearances. Stone Cold was always badass so all he needed to do was come raise hell and leave while Rock needs a mic


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

when I hear that Rock promo..I just think of Charlie brown's teacher..Waaaw waaaw


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> At this point Austin > Rocky.


Absolutely. Austin didn't need to promise to "never, ever leave" to get a huge pop from the crowd. All he had to do was be himself.

In my opinion, Austin > Rock yesterday, today, tomorrow.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Rock And Austin, hell YEAH!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

I MARKED OUT LIKE A BITCH!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> How does JBL not sign the contract the moment Austins music hit?


Suspend your disbelief broseph.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Their playing bits and pieces through the night. Get used to it.


Doesn't make it less shitty.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> Its not like the old Guys are wrestling, at the end of the day the Matches are about the current roster
> 
> Deal with it
> 
> all Austin [and the rock] are, are "seasoning"


Too bad the current roster does not have the tools to make those matches worthy of being on a Wrestlemania card.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Austin chasing the camera man was awesome, as well as the beer bath on Cole of course. Poor JBL showing up just to get stunned again. It totally reminded me of that beer drinking contest between Austin and JBL.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

game3525 said:


> Seriously, kayfabe wise how do they keep falling for this?


LMAO. But JBL sold it really well because he was so out of it when Austin handed him the beer.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> Every single second of that was awesome.


fuck yeah it was


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Suspend your disbelief broseph.


This.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Can you believe the most exciting part about Raw is Stone Cold drinking beer for ten minutes and delivering two stunners?


Just like old times


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Too bad the current roster does not have the tools to make those matches worthy of being on a Wrestlemania card.


Bullshit.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Jimmy Hart?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

all seriousness, beer is hard as hell to clean out of clothes....hair too, he's gonna smell of beer for a good few days lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

F...f....focus Mmmmmichaeeeeelllll Colllleeee.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> You really are easily amused arent you?


Austin and Rock are better than anyone on the current roster, so I don't know what you are going on about.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thrillerr said:


> I wish JBL was the ref.


I don't, never could stand that piece of shit.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I could swear I heard Cole say "I hate him as much as I hate Jericho."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler needs to grow his evil goatee back in for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think King gets those crowns at Party City.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Absolutely. Austin didn't need to promise to "never, ever leave" to get a huge pop from the crowd. All he had to do was be himself.
> 
> In my opinion, Austin > Rock yesterday, today, tomorrow.


That's the difference. Rock seems to be chasing demons and trying to prove something. Austin has NOTHING to prove and happy to just raise hell.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mcintyre gets better crowd reactions than Lawler.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ssstone cold sssssteve austin

*with added ssspit*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

perro said:


> You really are easily amused arent you?


That promo just got me pumped up. 
To have Austin AND Rock, how can you not be excited?
In no way am I saying The Road To WrestleMania is going well, 
but it's awesome to have Austin and Rock there.


So this is how they're keeping these two separated. haha.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

where the fuck is morrison?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want Bookah on RAW screw Jerry Lawler!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is the road to Wrestlemania people. Are therer any other matches on the card?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

swagger fucks maryse in front of punk


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but thats the first time Austin actually did a stunner since the GM run in like 05. I thought he stopped doing it cuz of his neck.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh jerry was hiding


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

perro said:


> You really are easily amused arent you?


LOL that was funny ^.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryannn


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Oh my god, Nolo King is commenting on the stream channel I'm watching right now. Lawls.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I have till 5!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Bullshit.


It's not bullshit, this Wrestlemania Card is seriously lacking.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Bury the limes!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ffs lawler.

Bryan gets minus pop.

SHEAMUS!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet a Cole-less Bryan match!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Sheamus to get squashed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

random match is random


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

NO CROWN? :O

Sheamus is a shit King.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

snap or tap sign 
Its time for Danielson to win


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES vs DANIELSON?

Splooge as long as it isn't a squash.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

time for a good match......hopefully


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, it's Sheamus. The dead walk.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

stop.. bury time..

sheamus


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Shouldn't this be at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too many jobs... too many jobs... Ohhhhh these words are true and he's making me believe.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Daniel Bryan with the Alan Shearer goal celebration. Says it all really, doesn't it?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan sighting.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Bryan Clap Clap ClapClapClap

Daniel Bryan Clap Clap ClapClapClap

Don't fuck this up WWE, the crowd are hot right now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's...it's Sheamus.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel gonna job


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus vs Bryan. Lovin' it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lobster head


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder if creative gave Daniel Bryan a shovel for Sheamus tonight.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> Bullshit.


No it isn't. The only match anybody is really looking forward to is Rhodes against Rey. Miz and Cena has been seen a million times, Orton vs Punk is boring because Orton has beaten every member of Nexus and Del Rio and Edge won't be exciting unless Christian is involved somehow


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus wins or I riot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where the hell is Morrison is WWE giving him time off or something?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm hoping the burial of Sheamus continues, but I doubt it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Austin and Rock are better than anyone on the current roster, so I don't know what you are going on about.


Not Any more

Sorry but i dont mark for nostalgia for nostalgia's sake


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Doesn't make it less shitty.


Your bitching at every sight of the week old promo is more shitty. Seriously, get over it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> stop.. bury time..
> 
> sheamus


:lmao!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

morrison is with melina as she wraps up the final stage of sex change surgery so she can finally become a woman.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

bye bye mr. limes... Selling the ankle injury. FCW here we come.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh fuck off. Really.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh look guys! Sheamus is squaring off against Daniel Bryan! On Raw! For the 128th time!

Awesome!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Bryan to bury Shaemus. lolwut did I say.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wah


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow...and that was a fast count.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lime King can't sell for shit.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He's really injured.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy shit, that looks brutal.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

really?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Lawls, knew Sheamus would lose.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

wtf was that?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Palace of No Buys - John Morrison can't even get on Raw cause his act is not worth anything for a Mania build.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

disappointed!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fake injury angle?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Greatest King of the Ring ever.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> No it isn't. The only match anybody is really looking forward to is Rhodes against Rey. Miz and Cena has been seen a million times, Orton vs Punk is boring because Orton has beaten every member of Nexus and Del Rio and Edge won't be exciting unless Christian is involved somehow


Bull shit your talking about the Smarks

if you really think no one in that arena cares about Cena/Miz u need to get in touch with the common wrestling fan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAO the burial of Sheamus pleases me so!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Sheamus wins or I riot.


Time to riot.

... and I hate that damn theme music.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

lol at the finish :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

black ref is racist.

fastest count ever for the whitest man ever :smh:


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sad_


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamoose needs a sabbatical. Badly.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

That had to be the match of the year.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

josh: and the bad luck for shaemus continues tonight..

lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that was quick


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn....Sheamus stock has really falling.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Sadly that was the longest DB match i've seen in months


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Champion next week


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pulling a Jericho?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheamus will win the US Championship


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus on TNA in two weeks.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What a freaking WORTHLESS match. Neither Danielson nor Sheamus were made to look good here. WORTHLESS match.

OH HO! Another Jericho moment, only its Sheamus. STOOPID.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. 
Sheamus is gone. 
:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A US title match?!?! We really have gone back in time.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like Sheamus is going to be out of a job soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy. Smh


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

sheamus going to be fired or to go SD..


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wtf was the point in that...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

well it's not like Bryan's been doing anything with the belt.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Another firing. Jesus christ I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oooooh for fuck sakes Bryan to drop the title to Sheamus of all people


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yay another pre taped hbk video. awesome.......


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this should be a wm match..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what you say fella


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I think Sheamus will win_


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess we'll see a new champ next week, and what a great one he'll be.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus to win, rematch at Wrestlemania? Not ideal but I'll settle for that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, if Shawn isn't involved somehow, I'll be pretty disappointed and annoyed. 
They're speaking of him so much that he must get involved.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off. He better be on that Raw tour next month.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Sheamus has now gone from World Champion, to King Of The Ring, and is now competing for the U.S. title next week.

Now that's what I call logical booking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> Sheamus to win, rematch at Wrestlemania? Not ideal but I'll settle for that.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

How original...and I was so hoping for DB vs Evan for the US title.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sole bright side: at least Sheamus isn't being fired by Teddy Long.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> Sheamus on TNA in two weeks.


What's _Scanlon_ doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Sheamus went from WWE Champ to US Champ? Really? ok then


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

DB to drop title to Sheamus after interference from William Regal setting up a Mentor/Protege match at Wrestlemania and they will have a 30 minute classic and will be Regals retirement match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Sheamus will lose and then Dolph Ziggler/Vickie will show up on RAW and Sheamus will show up on Smackdown.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The dude just fake rolled/ broke his ankle. The WWE will hope we forget about this next week when he's fighting in the match and perfectly fine.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Sheamus to win, rematch at Wrestlemania? Not ideal but I'll settle for that.


Maybe have Sheamus win on Raw, then insert Bourne into the mix and do a triple threat at Mania. Could work, and would be a pretty good match if giving enough time.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shemous will win it and lose it to Danial Bryan again at WM.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sheamus probs will win the US belt. Personally I think after WM he needs to go to SD to get some main event time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think WWE may have forgotten about Morrison and DiBiase.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Day V Lately can piss off. I don't want to hear about how no-one knows who you are EVERY ad break.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

bme said:


> well it's not like Bryan's been doing anything with the belt.


And its not like Sheamus is going to win next either


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Ok, if Shawn isn't involved somehow, I'll be pretty disappointed and annoyed.
> They're speaking of him so much that he must get involved.


Austin, Michaels and Rock involved in three different storylines. Seems like a bit over the top.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

did he really hurt his ankle?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I want JoMo!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

What a pointless match Danial vs Sheamus =/ I swear Sheamus is just going back. I don't even know if there going all out this coming up Monday this title match should be done in Mania title over carrier.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is the luck of the Irish? Sheamus might as well walk to the ring with a shovel.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> Bull shit your talking about the Smarks
> 
> if you really think no one in that arena cares about Cena/Miz u need to get in touch with the common wrestling fan


Bro if somebody who rarely watches wrestling decided to tune in today they would swear that it was Cena vs the Rock for Wrestlmania. Cena vs the Miz is as interesting right now as it was when they had they long ass feud back then. Nobody cares and that's why the WWE is pimping the Rock and Cena's promo's more. I've been watching wrestling long enough to see what is more of a draw and I rather watch Rock and Cena talk on the mic for hours than Miz lose to Super Cena at wrestlemania


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheamus went from WWE champion and facing Triple H at 'Mania to losing to Bryan. lawlz.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> Sheamus on TNA in two weeks.


 fpalm word's just cant describe some of the people on this forum :no:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Day V Lately can piss off. I don't want to hear about how no-one knows who you are EVERY ad break.


LMFAO


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

looking for a track pulse and thunder by day v lately


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think WWE is giving John Morrison some time off or something.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

hope we can have a morrison sighting.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CMPunk


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What the fucking hell? CM Punk with a jobber entrance? AND AGAINST TROOOF?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> I think WWE may have forgotten about Morrison and DiBiase.


Probably trying cram Morrison in somewhere for the WM card.

DiBiase can and should be forgotten.

ZOOKEEPER!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> I think WWE may have forgotten about Morrison and DiBiase.


I think WWE may have forgotten how to book, period. 

Actually, I know they have.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Not Any more
> 
> Sorry but i dont mark for nostalgia for nostalgia's sake


Yup. No discussion needed. Austin and Rock are better than anyone on that roster. The WWE title match is being dominated by Rock and Cena. Not even the champion is involved. And now Austin is brought back to draw.

The current roster is in no shape to put on a WrestleMania show.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yesss punk match!! 
WOOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HOUSTON WHATS UP!!!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Miz is probably there...will interrupt Cena...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS PUNK GETTING A JOBBER ENTRANCE AGAINST THE ZOOKEEPAH??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

CM Punk vs R-Truth, cant imagine whos going over here....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOOKEEPER!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

jjapples said:


> How original...and I was so hoping for DB vs Evan for the US title.


That would be something to look forward to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They gave him his mic back! :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

GREEN BAY! WHATS UP!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha, no sign of Johnny Curtis. NXT: where winners come last.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GREEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNN BAYYYYYYY WISSSSSSCCCOOOOOOOOONSSSSSIN!


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Send Truth to FCW...Cannot stand his "whats up" ass.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

R-Truth = Channel change


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Dear Lord in heaven..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ugh truth


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk with the Jobber entrance. Haha
ZooooKeeeppaaah! :lmao 
Wish he would stay gone.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Whatever the outcome of next week's US title match its lose-lose. It'll be the first time in MONTHS Danielson has defended the title without a single damn mention of that little 30-day title defense clause. If Sheamus wins nobody cares since he's been made to look like shit since winning KotR. If Sheamus leaves then WWE looks even worse for bringing back old favorites and kicking out the new stars.

Zookeepah jobbing to Punk after mistaking Dallas for Ft. Worth.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Got a lot to do in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ahhhhh fuck popeyes commercial now im hungry

PUNK JOBBER ENTRANCE BUT WE HAVE TO SIT THROUGH "WHATS UP"?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kill him Punk. No really, *KILL HIM*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes the Zookeepah Mark Out Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

jobber entrance for iwc god.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rturth, you're in Dallas. Please remember


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAN ANTONIO TEXAS!!!!!!

WHATS UP!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zooooookeeeeeeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

DA ZOOKEEPER 

John Morrison not a RAW because he ask R Truth for directions


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, he got it right this week


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shitty R-Truth gets a match but John Morrison doesan't. Weird.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Someone's been practicing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE 
MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE MIL-WA-KEE


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> I think WWE may have forgotten about Morrison and *DiBiase*.


That's just fine with me as far as young Teddy's concerned...Punk with a jobber entrance?


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Milwaulkee! Milwaulkee! Milwaulkee!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope Truth wins just to piss off CM "the Genius God wrestler" Punk fans


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That new nexus is looking extremely threatening at ringside.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

<insert city name> what's up?

that's his catchphrase lol.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

R-Truth gonna rock the house right here in GREEN BAY


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Has Morrison been suspended or something? the booking for him (if you can call it that) has been really odd lately. unless he's hurt, but at least have him show up and get a storyline going.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PUNK, YOU WERE MY FWIEND


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Does no one on these forums know how to spell Milwaukee?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm predicting Rock to make a surprise appearance tonight at the end of RAW. why else would they delay cenas response so much?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth's eye piercings are weird.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Yup. No discussion needed. Austin and Rock are better than anyone on that roster.


 sept they arent, they arent wrestlers, they are sharing the same capacity as Bob barker did



> The WWE title match is being dominated by Rock and Cena. Not even the champion is involved.


 if you want to conveniently ignore last week fine, we wont get any where



> The current roster is in no shape to put on a WrestleMania show.


 and yet there doing it?

The Rock isnt wrestling

Austin isnt wrestling

its still all about the actual talent


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

don't worry everyone john morrison will be at wrestlemania, thay usually have a battle royal dark match


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

SummerLove said:


> I'm predicting Rock to make a surprise appearance tonight at the end of RAW. why else would they delay cenas response so much?


Miz is there.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> Does no one on these forums know how to spell Milwaukee?


Who cares about yer books and yer schoolin, this here's the streets yerd, the streets!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

John Morrsion must be injured.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

botchtastic Truth


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O wow josh matthews actually knows what the anaconda vice is. Immediate improvement from Cole.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Anaconda Vice bitches!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk with a ......Rock Bottom? WTF?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> Does no one on these forums know how to spell Milwaukee?


do we care?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

perro said:


> sept they arent, they arent wrestlers, they are sharing the same capacity as Bob barker did


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth should have stayed on TNA, at least his character was interesting


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

truth botch?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

ANACONDA VICE!! I miss that move :sad:


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> don't worry everyone john morrison will be at wrestlemania, thay usually have a battle royal dark match


idk if you're being sarcastic or not..


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Was that a botch? Did he run up rope and sit there while punk stood behind him. wtf was that.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

I think everyone is forgetting that in 2001 Triple H had the intercontinental championship... and before that Triple H had a WWE/F Championship so Sheamus having the US title for a bit isn't the worst thing ever. It'll just add more to Shamus championship list.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And that's duh TROOF!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

17 others. YOU BASTARDS.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth's selling tactics are about as good as his geographic knowledge.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That sign in the back is full of win! 
So hilarious!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Punk with a ......Rock Bottom? WTF?


It's his usual set up for the Anaconda Vice. His version is called the Ura-Nage.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WHATTSUP? You got your arm broken, that's WHATTSUP


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> idk if you're being sarcastic or not..


lol i'm just trolling, i'm sure they have something planned for him


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> sept they arent, they arent wrestlers, they are sharing the same capacity as Bob barker did
> 
> if you want to conveniently ignore last week fine, we wont get any where
> 
> ...


I rather watch Bob Barker's game show on Raw again than Cena burring Miz at wrestlemania


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you guys think thats really HBK's voice? Or that he just does it when the cameras are on?

I imagine him as sounding like Jack Swagger when he's at home.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brokeback HBK and HHH


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Was that a botch? Did he run up rope and sit there while punk stood behind him. wtf was that.


it is called selling your arm punk has been working on the whole match


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shawn is doing a great job with these promos


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

man, wwe must think fans are idiots. They keep acting like this match never happened before


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate how the WWE forgets their own history...Taker beat Triple H 10 years ago can you at least mention that?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> lol i'm just trolling, i'm sure they have something planned for him


lol. aight, I was about to say, dark match battle Royales totally don't count.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

skywalker_wan said:


> Miz is there.


oh right...silly me :/


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Saw Jericho for a second. This RAW is now great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goldberg sighting!
It must mean he's coming to the WWE after Mania!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> I rather watch Bob Barker's game show on Raw again than Cena burring Miz at wrestlemania


Then go watch Price is Right reruns

also i believe the Miz is gonna win that match

because he pretty much has too


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

shelton benjobmin sighting...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Demolition119 said:


> man, wwe must think fans are idiots. They keep acting like this match never happened before


Taker/HHH = no chemistry. It was shit then and it will be shit now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

finally showed the sledgehammer to Shawns back


HEAT MONSTER!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Do you guys think thats really HBK's voice? Or that he just does it when the cameras are on?
> 
> I imagine him as sounding like Jack Swagger when he's at home.


I think that's his normal voice. He talks like that on YouTube all the time.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Demolition119 said:


> man, wwe must think fans are idiots. They keep acting like this match never happened before


Actually they're thinking most of the fans weren't born when that match happened. Thay're probably right.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Isn't this bitch fired?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh God, please don't tell me Vickie Guerrero is the Raw GM!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shes lookin hot


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at this fox.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yeaa vickys here hahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here comes the heel heat!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes Cole, she is on her way out there you idiot.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

These highlights are not PG-like.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Excuse me!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still not excited about Mania. =(


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Vickie on Raw...for good?

FUCK FUCK FUUUUUUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

game3525 said:


> I hate how the WWE forgets their own history...Taker beat Triple H 10 years ago can you at least mention that?



R truth was once the Hardcore champion at one point, HHH losing to Taker years ago means as much to them as Truth winning the Hardcore title.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn's doing a better job at building this match than Triple H is.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, "dont tell me she's on her way out here?" she's already out there.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

EWW


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

walking to the ring and already getting more heat than half the heels.....absurd


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> Where is the luck of the Irish? Sheamus might as well walk to the ring with a shovel.


He'll get his win and that will be his luck kickin' in.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fat vickie


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dolph re-instated and faces morrison?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero, I bet she's got a loose old pussy, but good too.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

ooooooooooo vicky :O


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Who's this sexy lil' lady? Better be a new diva


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vickie...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

when are they going to mention HHH faced taker at wm 17


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> sept they arent, they arent wrestlers, they are sharing the same capacity as Bob barker did


People pay to SEE them. No matter if they are wrestling or not. Why else would WWE bother to pay them (no doubt) a huge appearance fee? You think they just want to throw money about? You don't think they would just like to get by on what they have now?



perro said:


> if you want to conveniently ignore last week fine, we wont get any where


It hasn't even been mentioned? What has the hype for this week's Raw been, perro? Cena getting revenge on Miz? Or Cena answering back to Rock? Seriously, it doesn't take a genius to understand. So even you should be able to figure that one out.



perro said:


> and yet there doing it?
> 
> The Rock isnt wrestling
> 
> ...


Yet WWE is so desperate for draws that they are building the event around them, Taker and HHH. See paragraph one.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

perro said:


> sept they arent, they arent wrestlers, they are sharing the same capacity as Bob barker did
> 
> if you want to conveniently ignore last week fine, we wont get any where
> 
> ...



People aren't paying $50 for 'Mania to see Del Rio and The Miz, especially the general audience. They're going to pay to see Austin, Rock, and Taker/HHH.

Take away those men and 'Mania's buyrate numbers would be around 250k like your average crappy Extreme Rules or Night of Champions PPV.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Yes Cole, she is on her way out there you idiot.


Cole isn't on commentary anymore, he left earlier.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> walking to the ring and already getting more heat than half the heels.....absurd


WINNING.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

perro said:


> Then go watch Price is Right reruns
> 
> also i believe the Miz is gonna win that match
> 
> because he pretty much has too


No way Miz wins at WM, Cena will win and then confront Rock somehow considering they're building that up more then the actual title match. If you're looking for a heel to win a title match you'll have to see Del Rio beat Edge to do it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vicki Guerrero. The heel magnate Queen arrives.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Demolition119 said:


> man, wwe must think fans are idiots.


If u haven't figured that out by now, you might be one


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope Austin comes out and stuns Vickie.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Yes Cole, she is on her way out there you idiot.


....Matthews.

How the fuck did you miss Cole leaving 20 min ago and mistake Matthews for him?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> R truth was once the Hardcore champion at one point, HHH losing to Taker years ago means as much to them as Truth winning the Hardcore title.


Yeah, but Truth is a nobody. I mean these are two of your biggest stars who have already faced off, they truly think their fanbase is that stupid. This two fought at perharps the most well-known Wrestlemania since Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> Then go watch Price is Right reruns
> 
> also i believe the Miz is gonna win that match
> 
> because he pretty much has too


Then you don't know the power of the WWE. Miz doesn't have to win shit if Vince thinks it would mess with his money and I normally do watch Price is right Re runs when Miz and Cena are in the ring together


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Still not excited about Mania. =(


Honestly doesn't even feel like it's on its way.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

game3525 said:


> I hate how the WWE forgets their own history...Taker beat Triple H 10 years ago can you at least mention that?


I was waiting for Undertaker to mention that as well, but it looks like they are going to ignore it. They don't even have it accurate as to how many guys Undertaker has beaten at Wrestlemania either. Thats just WWE though, thinking that even the casual fans are blind about the past.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

In Eddie Guerrero's book didn't he say that Vickie liked it in the butt?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> ....Matthews.
> 
> How the fuck did you miss Cole leaving 20 min ago and mistake Matthews for him?


Seriously. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> WINNING.


no doubt lol


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

LMAO Keystone Light is trending on Twitter. Austin and WWE gave Keystone a plug it looks like. haha


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

game3525 said:


> Yeah, but Truth is a nobody. I mean these are two of your biggest stars who have already faced off, they truly think their fanbase is that stupid. This two fought at perharps the most well-known Wrestlemania since Wrestlemania 3.


Hush! Vince says this is the first time ever so time has been re written


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a bullshit commercial. Almost no one smokes heroine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Snooki LOL.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pickle eating and making out isn't PG.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Or the king of the ring 2002 match between Triple and Undertaker. That is a good match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is this snooki whore getting on Raw? Someone shoot her.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. The little girl confusedly booing Vickie.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! at that little girl giving Vicki the thumbs down...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

it'll be weird seeing jersey shore people without taz going oh! oh! oh!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Ziggler


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

ugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gtl-ed? Anyone?

Snooki Guerrero, ha!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If Zack Ryder doesn't show up with Snooki i'm going to riot


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

From Snooki to Vickie. lol.

Zigglers back!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Ziggler'sback


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O no. Please don't tell me Vickie is going to be revealed as the RAW GM


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

He's BAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, everyone called this.
I hope the GM is revealed at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her lesbianic haircut is win.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> In Eddie Guerrero's book didn't he say that Vickie liked it in the butt?


not that i remember, and i read that like 3 times


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DOLPHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

dolph doesnt fit on raw?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck it still annoys me he's a former WHC


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes! Ziggler is on the RAW roster!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Ziggler is back


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggies! At least he can wrestle.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fat heat magnet


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank GOD, Ziggler is away from awful Smackdown.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ziggy!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

dolph and vicky were fired! how can this be? lol wwe


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What is this jabroni doing on my television screen?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

At this point you people should know how "firing" angles work.

You're fired, then within weeks you're back for any reason they pull out of the hat.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Dolph has gone RAW

I guess he was too good for Brazzers


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DOLPH!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ziggler Heat = Charlie Haas pop.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cool, maybe dolph and morrison can feud, cant wait to see those promo.s


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Vicki is one ugly broad_


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> People pay to SEE them. No matter if they are wrestling or not. Why else would WWE bother to pay them (no doubt) a huge appearance fee? You think they just want to throw money about? You don't think they would just like to get by on what they have now?


No one is paying just to see the rock talk, especially since hes gonna be on every other week, he may play a part but not as big as u might think




> It hasn't even been mentioned? What has the hype for this week's Raw been, perro? Cena getting revenge on Miz? Or Cena answering back to Rock? Seriously, it doesn't take a genius to understand. So even you should be able to figure that one out.


Yes for a fucking raw, they are hyping it because its interesting to watch...On RAW, The Rock and Cena TALKING is not gonna sell a mania, Especially cause the Big face off will happen on a Raw and you know it


> Yet WWE is so desperate for draws that they are building the event around them, Taker and HHH. See paragraph one.


Sept they really arent, They are there and that's being treated like a big deal but its the same thing as last year with Bret hart


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> In Eddie Guerrero's book didn't he say that Vickie liked it in the butt?


Vickie looks like someone who digs anal......


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

JoMo!!!! finally...


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE put on Morrison vs Ziggler @ Mania....




or.....on RAW as we speak???


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Ziggler vs Morrison goood shit


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JoMo appears to job


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

MORRISON!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why ?

i don't expect him to do much of anything on RAW and since Vickie still with em he ain't gonna get no attention.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> not that i remember, and i read that like 3 times


Really, I thought there was a story about how she preferred him to "finish" inside her butt.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhhhh shitttttt lol
good match coming, if they get more than 5 mins


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggle career is over on RAW


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dolph = Val Kilmer

and now you can all stop bitching about the lack of Morrison


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute....Dolph Ziggler wins the World Heavyweight Title for one day, lose it, gets fired, all in that same day and is now on Raw. WOW.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

MORRISON..

Yes. Finally.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This could be a good match

but i doubt they will get enough time


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This could be an awesome match.

LMAO at KING!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jerry? YOU'RE FAT TOO!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> cool, maybe dolph and morrison can feud, cant wait to see those promo.s


Your Joking right.......


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JoMo vs Dolph? Main event? Nice.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> No one is paying just to see the rock talk, especially since hes gonna be on every other week, he may play a part but not as big as u might think
> 
> 
> Yes for a fucking raw, they are hyping it because its interesting to watch...On RAW, The Rock and Cena TALKING is not gonna sell a mania, Especially cause the Big face off will happen on a Raw and you know it
> Sept they really arent, They are there and that's being treated like a big deal but its the same thing as last year with Bret hart


Your in denial, if the WWE didn't think Rock could draw they wouldn't have bother bringing him back. NO ONE gives a damn about The Miz vs Cena, they care about Rock, Austin, and Taker vs HHH.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well i'm glad Morrison is on Raw. Bet Ziggler will beat him though tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> cool, maybe dolph and morrison can feud, cant wait to see those promo.s


Promo off at Mania. Book it Vince!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF... the damn match just started.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I find it highly amusing that Ziggler became a world champ before Morrison. :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

could be a very good match if given time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh, you just came back from commercials........I'm not even going to yell....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Morrison gets "injured" in every match lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Really, I thought there was a story about how she preferred him to "finish" inside her butt.


i dont recall...its been a few years since i read that book though, so i could just be forgetting it


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> This could be a good match
> 
> but i doubt they will get enough time


they wont give it time...they'll give a crap ending and with any luck, they'll go again and go again at WM....maybe steal the show.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

about time we had another commercial break, i been waiting 3 minutes since we had the last one


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Jerry? YOU'RE FAT TOO!


Men aren't fat, only fat women are fat - Peter Grffin.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Well something's probably gonna go down with this Cena promo if they're leaving it this late. Maybe Rock's music will hit and Miz will jump Cena from behind.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wtf.. ziggler even jobs to commercials


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler is back on Raw!!!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

$3 for that? No wonder people are so fat.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks like there wont be a mitb which is quite annoying for superstars that will get bumped into a pre ppv battle royal


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Match will be over before RAW comes back


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PhilThePain said:


> Dolph Ziggler is back on Raw!!!


 You know, that reminds me..

... isn't Dolph technically a triple-crown champion?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> looks like there wont be a mitb which is quite annoying for superstars that will get bumped into a pre ppv battle royal


holy shit....i totally missed the lack of a MITB match this year

thats just not right, we get an announcer fight but no MITB?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

game3525 said:


> Your in denial, if the WWE didn't think Rock could draw they wouldn't have bother bringing him back. NO ONE gives a damn about The Miz vs Cena, they care about Rock, Austin, and Taker vs HHH.


^This^ If Miz wasn't holding the WWE title for Cena to take at Wrestlemania this feud wouldn't have been rehashed again. We've already seen Miz vs Cena, what's the point of seeing it again? Cena/Rock draws more and has been getting more attention


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> looks like there wont be a mitb which is quite annoying for superstars that will get bumped into a pre ppv battle royal


yeah it sucks, mitb is always my fav match at mania


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sheamus to sd is set in stone. another upper midcard heel in raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Vickie


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison's offence annoys the hell outta me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"or my men that I've been involved with."

Better not look up, Snooki.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, that reminds me..
> 
> ... isn't Dolph technically a triple-crown champion?


 Dolph Ziggler isn't. Nic Nemeth is.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Morrison squashed?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I want Vickie to rape Snooki next week on live tv.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vickie/Snookie feud? Who can be the most annoying broad on RAW?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch by vickie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They did a From The Vault from 2008 on Smackdown a week or two back and it's fucking crazy how much Vickie has changed.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Millions of Morrison Mark's just started crying like the Miami Heat


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please let the finish be the tease for the feud. This would make for an awesome match at Mania.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank god. This means vickie isnt GM. Thank you Vince!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zigs!

Tacos 4 for a 1.00 sign? :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

mm Ziggler over Morrison, not so sure


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fuck. just let him win you stupid vince.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, that reminds me..
> 
> ... isn't Dolph technically a triple-crown champion?


According to the Wikipedia page, yes he is.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Your in denial, if the WWE didn't think Rock could draw they wouldn't have bother bringing him back. NO ONE gives a damn about The Miz vs Cena, they care about Rock, Austin, and Taker vs HHH.


They brought the rock back cause people will want to see that, but that's not the same thing as "Drawing"

The Fans care more about Cena/Miz then Taker/HHH

Also Austin is a no factor in this cause his involvement was just announced tonight


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

TROLLFACE SIGN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like Jerry is reading CraigsList.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not suprised Ziggler beat Morrison. First match on Raw never a suprise for him to win.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

So they aren't even going to hide the paper sitting on the laptop? lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

we could've done without the awful joke King

if Miz can hire Riley, why can't Ziggler hire Vickie ?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Fuck. Those rumors are true.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Snooki to turn heel next week.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh goodie.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

TRISH STRATUS!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vickie has no chance in hell now since she's going up against Trish.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Trish!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Trrrriiiiishhh!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Vickie vs Trish, book it!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do the security guys always have to walk in a line?


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Trish Strrrrrrrrratus?!? Maybe Rock can give her some strudel next week


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TRISH!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't let it be against Snooki!

Wow, Trish! Awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison buried.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Guess it does mean that that mixed tag match will happen. ugh.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"And Vickie you can have a job on Raw...IF you win your match next week..."

KONG!

"...against Trish Stratus!"

FUCK


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Vickie vs Trish next week


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> They brought the rock back *cause people will want to see that, but that's not the same thing as "Drawing"*
> 
> The Fans care more about Cena/Miz then Taker/HHH
> 
> Also Austin is a no factor in this cause his involvement was just announced tonight


Lmao, what?

That is the same thing, seriously WTF are you smoking?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

trish whit wooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the crowd singing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LayCool will cost Trish the match, setting up a match at mania involving LayCool vs Trish and Kelly.

And loving the trollface sign in the background.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> They brought the rock back cause people will want to see that, but that's not the same thing as "Drawing"
> 
> The Fans care more about Cena/Miz then Taker/HHH
> 
> Also Austin is a no factor in this cause his involvement was just announced tonight


Then they would hype up Miz/Cena more than. We see Rey/Rhodes being hyped, HHH/Taker and Punk/Orton but no Miz/Cena just Cena/Rock


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> No one is paying just to see the rock talk, especially since hes gonna be on every other week, he may play a part but not as big as u might think


They sure as hell aren't paying for Cena vs Miz. They probably think it is Cena vs Rock with how everything has been build up. But it's ok. You sit there and lie to yourself. Carrying on trying to convince yourself that Cena vs Miz is the real feud. Because you're not going to convince anyone else.




perro said:


> Yes for a fucking raw, they are hyping it because its interesting to watch...On RAW, The Rock and Cena TALKING is not gonna sell a mania, Especially cause the Big face off will happen on a Raw and you know it


Cena vs Miz hasn't got any hype yet. EVERYWEEK it is about what will happen between ROCK and Cena. Miz attacks Cena last week - not even mentioned. Jeez, it's not hard to realise. But then again, for you it must be. JTG is the next Eddie Guerrero, right?



perro said:


> Sept they really arent, They are there and that's being treated like a big deal but its the same thing as last year with Bret hart


You can't even compare last year with this year. Are you out of your fucking mind, perro?

Undertaker vs Michaels
Batista vs Cena
Edge vs Jericho
Hart vs McMahon

These were the most hyped matches going into WM26.

HHH vs Undertaker
Cena and Rock
Lawler vs Cole (Austin involved)
Del Rio vs Edge (Barely)

These are the most hyped feuds going into WM 27.

Miz is an afterthought. The World title feud is barely cutting it.

I don't even know why I bother with you. You clearly struggle to understand.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Snooki to run interference.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Vickie has no chance in hell now since she's going up against Trish.


For some reason, I think Vickie's gonna win. The deck is stacked too much against her.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trollface sign in the crowd .


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like that this show has focused on everything except the main event until now. It's about time the undercard got some attention, even if it is just a case of necessity, since they forgot to build anything for Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, they really don't want Trish to look good if they're putting her with Vickie.

That's going to be a disaster next week.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bye Vickie, good riddance


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Lmao, what?
> 
> That is the same thing, seriously WTF are you smoking?


I guess by your logic WM23 drew purely because Austin was refereeing a match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, another Cena promo on The Rock.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Soo.. one person could get fired and another could get hired next week? The GM seems to be in a hiring/firing mood!

Laycool can't go on RAW anymore now that they arent the champs, right? I wonder who will help Vickie next week.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

omg cena is closing raw promo on the rock?

miz hopefully sneak attack?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, let's first take a look at The Chaperone.

Godammit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

movie looks so fucking bad


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Triple H should've returned as his character in The Chaperone.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No one cares........c'mon, son!


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I don't even know why I bother with you. You clearly struggle to understand.


He's like Sasuke before getting the 411 on Itachi post-death, amirite? :banned:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WWE has to be careful. Gotta let John be himself. No shitty PG script. Just the John of old.

2003 Cena >>> 2011 Cena


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when that little girl was on RAW?


Bad times my friends, bad times.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully Miz humiliates this assclown.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

god dammit, i literally threw my hands up in the air in dismay when they started playing this stupid sneak peek.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets take a look at the chaparone

stright to adverts, thanks for that sky hate the look of the film


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when that little girl was on RAW?
> 
> 
> Bad times my friends, bad times.


I try not to.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> I guess by your logic WM23 drew purely because Austin was refereeing a match


It isn't the same thing, Austin comes back so often that it isn't really special anymore. The Rock had been gone for 7 years, and the WWE put him right smack in the main storyline as the host. If Miz vs Cena could draw, Vince wouldn't bother bring back Rock.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Straight to dvd... Yea i'm sure it's a great film


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have my doubts as to the cinematic merits of this HHH movie...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cheetos commercial is really funny.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd rather see Otunga pin Kane clean than watch The Craperone.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Triple H should've returned as his character in The Chaperone.


L O L.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They're actually going to end the show with Cena promo? *sits*


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> I'd rather see Otunga pin Kane clean than watch The Craperone.


lool


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> I'd rather see Otunga pin Kane clean than watch The Craperone.


I'd rather see that Hot Pockets commercial again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the K mart commercial


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Miz is the world champ and hasn't even shown up at all thus far, and we've got what? 7 minutes left. Rock/Cena is clearly the focus. Miz isn't good enough to headline 'Mania.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao @ the Orton K-Mart commercial hahah


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

no hhh tonight either is odd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena's just gonna put that pic from Twitter up on the Tron and everyone on here is gonna cry their little eyes out.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> I'd rather see Otunga pin Kane clean than watch The Craperone.


the movie can't be that bad


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> Soo.. one person could get fired and another could get hired next week? The GM seems to be in a hiring/firing mood!
> 
> Laycool can't go on RAW anymore now that they arent the champs, right? I wonder who will help Vickie next week.


probably still Laycool to set up Laycool vs. Kelly/Trish or something similar. Brand split means nothing, Del Rio shows up on Raw constantly and Christian was there tonight too.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you never notice how many commercials there are for food until you watch tv while you're starving


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Doritos commercial > Raw in the last month


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Love that Kmart add. Solid work Randy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How old is that Castrol GTX commercial? They've been playing that commercial forever man.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

No HHH, not that I'm complaining...

been a good raw so far

Austin
Rock
HBK
JBL
Trish

who else is going to be making an appearance

Live Fozzy performance at Mania? so we get some Jericho?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

game3525 said:


> It isn't the same thing, Austin comes back so often that it isn't really special anymore. The Rock had been gone for 7 years, and the WWE put him right smack in the main storyline as the host. If Miz vs Cena could draw, Vince wouldn't bother bring back Rock.




So when they hired Mike Tyson for HBK/Stone Cold Steve Austin, it's because Austin/HBK couldn't draw by itself? Interesting.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This better be good. I stuck through the whole show just for this.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i want cena!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena better come out with some good shit 
He promised a knock out blow


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No Thuganomics theme. Disappoint.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Here's the Yabba Dabba Bitch himself.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You yabba dabba bitch!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So when they hired Mike Tyson for HBK/Stone Cold Steve Austin, it's because Austin/HBK couldn't draw by itself? Interesting.


Actually in way yes....Mike Tyson was added to bring in more casuals.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

its also clear that miz will beat cena

cena will come out and say he looked past him and wont make the same mistake


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

super yabba dabba


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

This better be good


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh i hate that i really enjoy Cena until he starts to wrestle....im so conflicted


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

and here comes John "Yabba Dabba Bitch" Cena! Boooooooo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena reactions are getting a bit weak, no doubt Orton's pop was louder


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So when they hired Mike Tyson for HBK/Stone Cold Steve Austin, it's because Austin/HBK couldn't draw by itself? Interesting.


Was Tyson feuding with any of them by himself? No, you're twisting his words. Cena and the Rock have been going back and forth the entire time without Miz even being noticable


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So they only giving Cena five minutes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that Kelly Kelly could possibly have a match at Mania makes me not even want to watch this year's show on a stream.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

yay super cena


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, good news for Cena, he wouldn't have to try hard to top The Rock's horrendous promo from last week.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

yes wwe we know there are women in the crowd


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> They sure as hell aren't paying for Cena vs Miz. They probably think it is Cena vs Rock with how everything has been build up. But it's ok. You sit there and lie to yourself. Carrying on trying to convince yourself that Cena vs Miz is the real feud. Because you're not going to convince anyone else.


 IT is the Real Feud cause they are the fuckers Wrestling, Use ur head





> Cena vs Miz hasn't got any hype yet. EVERYWEEK it is about what will happen between ROCK and Cena. Miz attacks Cena last week - not even mentioned.


 what do you mean it isnt mentioned they played a fuckign clip of it


> Jeez, it's not hard to realize. But then again, for you it must be. JTG is the next Eddie Guerrero, right?


 I said he should e used as such and i stand by that, the wwe [like with so many other guys] are dropping the fucking ball, but that's irrelevant to this conversation





> You can't even compare last year with this year. Are you out of your fucking mind, perro?
> 
> Undertaker vs Michaels
> Batista vs Cena
> ...


How short sighted are your, its along way to mania, you really Think the miz will stay an after thought? hell he isn't even one now, last week showed that

At the end of the day its about Cena/Miz, Cena/Rock is just really entertaining filler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He needs to stop being a goof. It's just not cricket.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Stone Cold should comeback and stunner is purple ass.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

game3525 said:


> Actually in way yes....Mike Tyson was added to bring in more casuals.


You really think the Rock brings in casuals?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOU SUCKKKKKKK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the Yabba Dabba sign with the "WWE Censored". #Winning


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Any bets on a gay joke to kick off proceedings?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


.......


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Stone Cold should comeback and stunner is purple ass.


I second this..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What does that sign say? "Bigger Bomb: ATOM or Tooth Fairy"? :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

don't cry JC, it's just booooooooos


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena's gonna challenge the rock to a yappa pie indian strap match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pretty small arena actually john


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> its also clear that miz will beat cena
> 
> cena will come out and say he looked past him and wont make the same mistake


Not so sure about that. There is no way this will be the end of Rock/Cena feud


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So when they hired Mike Tyson for HBK/Stone Cold Steve Austin, it's because Austin/HBK couldn't draw by itself? Interesting.



Well yeah, Tyson was there to get more buyrates and buzz. Tyson was the single most popular boxer in the world and a household name. He wasn't necessary but got 'Mania much more buzz on shows like ESPN and other discussion shows. People like Tyson and Mayweather get Mania mentioned on shows that otherwise would never mention wrestling.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Did anybody else see the "Yabba Dabba Bitch" sign???????


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

rOCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So much for a serious promo


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

jjapples said:


> You really think the Rock brings in casuals?


Ah yeah...aside from Hogan, The Rock is the only other wrestler to make it mainstream.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

id love it if raw ended sayin that something has went wrong in the back, hhh standin over taker with a sledgehammer


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh god funny cena


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Love the Yabba Dabba sign with the "WWE Censored". #Winning


That is truly epic.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

jjapples said:


> You really think the Rock brings in casuals?


Yeah, I know for a fact that he does, a bunch of casuals I know want to watch because ROck came back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

John Cena is a Yabba Dabba Bitch. Cena just stop now please....it's really not going to change a thing that you suck.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh get the hell on with it Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the worst


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did he just say "bologna fudgin' mustard"?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fruity pebbles bitch


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he actually didnt say that cena


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> That is truly epic.


The Bigger Bomb sign is better.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can Cena just cut a decent promo! PLEASE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hip-HOP!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

balloney fudge and mustard? really Cena?


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Finish strong cena because you're off to a really bad start:no::no:*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OH NO.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL @ Orton smacking that guy in the commercial!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Cena... this is getting stupid.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

A rap promo again and people say that the Rock only uses catchphrases


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

another rap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish I could "moron" him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booo.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate John Cena so much.

Really, this should be building up a WWE title match at WM...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck off Cena. This is the only way this guy can do it. Dissing someone in rap is piss easy.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Rapping is the only way Cena won't look like a complete moron. I don't blame him for doing it again.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish he was doing this to Rock's face.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here comes another rap that cena took a week to write. mehhhh...


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cena really needs to stick to being serious....he just isn't funny at all. The Rock can pull it, Austin can pull, Jericho. But Cena just can't.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This isn't winning.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Miz to interrupt


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't even give a shit about is fucking hip hop.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh lord....fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:hmm: no.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

teleprompter D:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is painful


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Cena is proving the rocks point.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sounds like a rap to me


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Stone Cold should comeback and stunner is purple ass.



This is the ONLY ending that would make me happy. But it obviously won't happen.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yahbba daba disgrace? lol


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow. lol


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena lost already


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> A rap promo again and people say that the Rock only uses catchphrases





cavs25 said:


> another rap





nate_h said:


> Fuck off Cena. This is the only way this guy can do it. Dissing someone in rap is piss easy.


that was fast


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow. This is really crap so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so dumb.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

teleprompter hahaha....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i would rather watch someone raping cena than cena rapping.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, semen jokes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is so GAY!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

So far this is worse than last week. This better not be all that he is doing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Um, ewww.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I facepalmed at "yabba dabba disgrace".


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Rock comes out. Book it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol half the crowd didnt get the pearl necklace joke


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....just wow. I can't.

Wow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...holy poop on a stick... REAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLY


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Another rap?
He can't do it any other way. 
You see the two contrasts when he's speaking and rapping.
And all he can do is make gay jokes. It's embarrassing.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pearl necklace? What? Does anyone know what that was about?

This is terrible...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena is making some good points amung the crap jokes lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Now I pray Miz interrupts


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is suppost to be the final nail in the coffin for The Rock isit. What a joke.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I bring it via satellite."


Oh snap!!! lol.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao, good shirt


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i need to buy that shirt


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Gotta give it to Cena, epic burn


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow this kinda sucks for a Cena promo not gonna lie. He's not even making any good points with his bad rap.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OK the tshirt was funny.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dammit. Drinking water at a bad time.

"I BRING IT VIA SATELLITE". Cena now has the funniest line ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow.... I'm glad to see that Miz vs Cena is a huge match for mania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The shirt, funny. The rest, nah.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

a pearl necklace cena is gay


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

fuck off cena
there is no knockout blow here

challenge him to a match


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

im done with this. To all the cenas stans: this is who you are rooting for


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he say noob?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I love THIS Cena.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena is capable of more than this. This was pathetic.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The first rap was better

I like the Shitzu line :lmao

T-Shirt is good too lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank You Miz


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

And you people talked about Rock's promo?????


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SENOR MIZ!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This is just terrible.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena looks so fucking dumb..


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Miz!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

didn't like the rap but laughed at the shirt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Miz! Thank you Miz! Thank you Miz!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The T-shirt bit was pretty funny though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I BRING IT VIA SATELLITE!!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha i actually lol'd at the t shirt bit...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENATROLLFACE.JPG


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena is still a Yabba Dabba Bitch


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Miz just saved this clusterfuck called a promo.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That was so unbelievably pathetic.

Oh and the Miz? He exists?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, there's the knockout blow. Thank god, cos the rap was the shits.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the miz will win at wm 27


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is our Mania, guys!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

What an afterthought right?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm glad The Miz just did that.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

And Miz just happens to be wearing his trunks and knee pads


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

And of course, Cena raps, badly, And Captain Awesome takes him out.

I don't know if there are hands big enough in the world for this facepalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol. That's the WWE champion's involvement on the night, folks. Goodnight!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll admit, I was lmao at the t-shirt...

...otherwise, pretty lame rap.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena and Rock will end up siding with each other against Miz at WM like Tyson at WM XIV. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope. Miz is still a nobody.

Still standing by it. No Rock live next week = Dead feud.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena can only rap, and Rock can only say his catch phrases..


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

I bring it via satellite was funny.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Cena is capable than more than this. This was pathetic.


Oh everybody shut up. It was better than anything else on this show, besides the Austin segment, but that's Austin. NO ONE can deliver like Cena. No one.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Miz getting a pop


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

nice boycott miz


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, this fella.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

it would have worked well if the crowd had any reason to care about the miz.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, Miz.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Miz all suited up for his dark match main event.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn I'm disappointed that rap sucked so bad. Thuganomics was awesome a couple weeks ago.

Wish Miz's promo's weren't awful...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did someone try to jump in the ring?


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Did a fan run in the ring?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

the shirt was awesome


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Rock calls out cena and cena does exactly what the rock knew he would do, reverted to his old gimmick because his new one is so sucky.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

didn't like the rap but laughed at the shirt

enjoyed the Austin/JBL/Cole segment but hated everything else.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Ending still was sucky, but never been happier to see The Miz.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This is our Mania, guys!


I honestly can't believe it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo pic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Too bad nobody cares about you, Miz.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

That was it Cena..? Really? REALLY...?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

terrible crowd tonight


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rock never showed, lame_


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> And Miz just happens to be wearing his trunks and knee pads


:lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

miz's voice puts me to sleep..


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The t-shirt would have been funny had CM Punk not already made that joke.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Elizabeth reference?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I never thought I'd say it but thank god the Miz. That was one terrible 'rap'.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

perro said:


> What an afterthought right?


Does anybody care? We were all hopping Cena would cut a decent promo about the Rock,but it didn't work out.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This whole segment is lame as hell.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena has been far better than The Rock in this feud. Miz should be the focus though since hes better than both of them at this point.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok...after that promo, im convinced those 2 are cool in real life with each other now and are just playing it up...

and miz just kinda owned the rock there too..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miz's voice is cracking, even he knows he shouldn't be in the main event of Wrestlemania lol.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Miz is winning this promo.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Raw has been downhill ever since Rock's promo. Impact has been better.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Miz: Hello Rock!
The Rock: Rock, don't know you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

45 is better than one, Miz.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dead eyes. ):


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh snap. The Miz told the Rock to know his role and be the best Ryan Seachrist he can.

And a candy ass reference. :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> I'll admit, I was lmao at the t-shirt...
> 
> ...otherwise, pretty lame rap.


Austin's anti-PG segment was prob too much for 'em.

And Miz is still a nobody.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE INSULTED HIS FAMILY!!!!!1


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hd isnt good for the miz


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

did the Miz just say ass?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz makes the most hilarious face when he's angry.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you forget something, censors?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He says "ass" like Abyss. :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fuck miz is even more awful than cena..

and it's our wrestlemania main event.

who wrote this shit


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why does Miz keep stealing the rock's lines? lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure someone tried to jump in the ring, because I heard King stop talking all of the sudden and throw his headset off.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok wheres stone cold when you need him


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz must play alot of Katamari.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, Miz is carrying this feud. Seriously, Rock is just there for a pay check and Cena is stale. Miz is the only one who seems to care.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

John Cena did it..he did the FINAL knockout. He destroyed him. He's the best now! The greatest of all time..more gay jokes and lame puns. John Cena TRULY is the next Stone Cold Steve Austin! He proved us all WRONG tonight. Let's bow to his wisdowm and smart humor!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SKF!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Crowd is in shock that Cena is actually selling.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I :lmao 'd at the shirt. And thank god for the Miz.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OH SNAP!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This Raw >>>>>>>>>>>> last week's Raw


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> terrible crowd tonight


I'm so tired of people complaining about the crowd. The Crowd sucked because the fcking show sucked.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ MIZ.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

peoples elbow!!!!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Triple Threat Match - Cena Vs. Rock Vs. Miz


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh no he didn't!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Awesome Elbow :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

the mizfits elbow


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So Austin is there tonight. The Miz insults Austin. Nothing happens. 

Good booking WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and here comes everyones gif of the Miz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz needs to back up from the camera, he's making me laugh, and I'm trying not to.

This is possibly the worst RTWM I've ever seen. 
The Awesome Elbow.
And not ONE person in the crowd apparently cares.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And yet...the crowd is still dead silent after that Miz-erable Elbow


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was actually a good promo.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz is #winning hahahahahahahahah


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuckin awesome elbow, i loved it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz is one ugly motherfucker. lol Wow


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Yep, Miz is carrying this feud. Seriously, Rock is just there for a pay check and Cena is stale. Miz is the only one who seems to care.


Nope.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesus christ, the Miz should never have a close up of his ugly ass dolphin face again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Miz hit the Peoples Elbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

awfullll...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Miz did great!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

miz promo was great.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> I'm so tired of people complaining about the crowd. The Crowd sucked because the fcking show sucked.


the show was good...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

One of the better RAW's apart from the Rap.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> Raw has been downhill ever since Rock's promo. Impact has been better.


TNA mark, obviously. Otherwise it's impossible to say these Impacts you speak of were "good".


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Funny cuz Miz actually looks like Ryan Seacrest LMAO


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Miz saved that segment. I'm glad he's apart of his own feud now.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Business just picked up. About fucking time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shit crowd tonight


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The only probs with The Miz then was the peoples elbow otherwise it was very good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

should've goten Punk/Cena instead


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz has easily been the best thing in this clusterfuck of a buildup. He's been absolutely outstanding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, and this is supposed to be a WM main event.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*
MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*
MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*
MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*
MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*
MIZ IS AWESOME *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually want miz to win.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> And yet...the crowd is still dead silent after that Miz-erable Elbow


Yup. I feel sorry for the kid.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

So yea..Im feeling this now. Cena made some points ....had a funny shirt miz fucked him up and then made more points


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

gotta say.... that was pretty "awesome".


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Yep, Miz is carrying this feud. Seriously, Rock is just there for a pay check and Cena is stale. Miz is the only one who seems to care.


THIS.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Miz mocking the Rock. Good move from WWE by having Miz get involved in this battle of words. Poor Miz clearly looked like he was nervous though.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

road to sucky mania continues.

austin and cole were the stars.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WWE crowds have been getting screwed so bad the last two weeks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Miz is one ugly motherfucker. lol Wow


Seriously, Extreme Closeups aren't his friend!

He's like the Tito Jackson in the Main Event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm out of the circle jerk for the Miz..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They better release that T-Shirt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Matthews: Tune in next week to find out what Rock has to say about Cena's response. Is there anything that I'm forgetting?

Lawler: Nope that's all! Goodnight!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah, and this is supposed to be a WM main event.


And Said Main Event Will be Awesome


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Can someone pull up a Tanuki Gif for the Mizz's promo? 

wow


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> miz promo was great.


Indeed.

"....your 45 catchphrases, your sunglasses, your father, your grandfather..."

:lmao:lmao

Line of the night.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Terrible...terrible...terrible...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So is it Cena/Miz now or do I have to hope Rock saves this already happened feud?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Miz just did in 40 seconds what Cena had 5 minutes to do. Cena can't beat Rock on the mic with that cutesy bull...t


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Miz needs to back up from the camera, he's making me laugh, and I'm trying not to.
> 
> This is possibly the worst RTWM I've ever seen.
> The Awesome Elbow.
> And not ONE person in the crowd apparently cares.


I know, I looked up from the computer and was like, "DANG! His face is RIGHT THERE."


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

been waiting for cena to throw Rock under the bus for not showing up live: *I bring it Via Satellite*

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!

This coming from a Rock fan. Cause believe me, Rock would do the same thing. Its healthy for the rivalry.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's weird how that Raw did everything right as far as building up the WM matches, but the matches themselves just aren't worth getting excited over.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Must say I enjoyed Raw this week, decent amount of wrestling, AWESOME promo with Cole/JBL/Austin and I loved The Miz's end to the show, made me give a damn about the main event of mania a little more. Looking forward to seeing Trish next week!

Good night.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Indeed.
> 
> "....your 45 catchphrases, your sunglasses, your father, your grandfather..."
> 
> ...


45 catchphrases > having just 1


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

lol off to bed now


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

That shits gotta be embarrassing for Cena. Not only does he make a shitty rebuttle but the miz actually shows him up in the rock department. Cena just quit with the rock and concentrate on cena cuz you're pretty muh burying yourself


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Good promo from the Miz, and more awful shit from Cena. Thank goodness for Stonecold, Cole and JBL. They saved this Raw.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't believe they let that promo by Cena end Raw. ughh


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Raw. Good, not great.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Miz bought me into being a fan of his.


And wtf are you guys saying? Cena's promo was solid, and the t-shirt was amazing


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Good promo by the Miz. Hopefully now the Rock stuff will go into the background (they need to save it for WM anyway) and we get more Miz/Cena. Or at least Miz. Apart from his first rap promo John has been pretty terrible.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena said that was suppost to be the final nail in the coffin of the rock or something like that. Really?/ That was pretty bad cena.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

very good show. the shirt cena had was outstanding.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Saved that raw.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I would wear that t shirt...and vaguely impressive Miz after a pretty poor Cena promo. All in all a decent show, little less R Truth and Ziggler, little more HHH and Bourne and I'd have been a happy little camper.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> And Said Main Event Will be Awesome


Man, that Vince McMahon Kool-Aid must taste great!

You're the perfect WWE fan, you just accept whatever they give you!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

no one in the crowd gave a shit about the miz and Cena. They want the Rock. The miz did fine but he's lost in this feud


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Cena promo was awful. Miz was great though. Undertakers promo was good, Austins segment was boring apart from the beer spilling over Cole, JBL had no reaction at all (sadly), but the Mistico promo was good.

Overall a 6.5/10. Quite a good Raw. Had Cena's promo been any good it would have been a good one.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz promo of the night in like 3 mins '
good job


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Miz was good, best thing he's done in a while.

never thought I'd say a segment involving Michael Cole was the best of the night.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

perro said:


> Miz Saved that raw.


JBL saved that Raw.. he saved the entire RTWM actually.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> terrible crowd tonight


*Oh no you don't, the crowd tonight was great and reacted accordingly as a matter of fact im happy with my hometown crowd because this was the perfect place for cena to shitted on. If this had been anywhere else he would've gotten cheered for that lame ass rap.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> And Said Main Event Will be Awesome


No It will be one of the more forgotten about Wrestlemania Main Events. Miz & Cena need to tear the house down or even The Rock's involvement won't save it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Mr. Body said:


> been waiting for cena to throw Rock under the bus for not showing up live: *I bring it Via Satellite*
> 
> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!
> 
> This coming from a Rock fan. Cause believe me, Rock would do the same thing. Its healthy for the rivalry.


Nobody is buying into John Cena except a few internet fans...his reaction is not gonna get any better attacking the most missed icon of all time.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Snooki is going to be the Raw guest Host?

LMAO. LMAO! LMAO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

perro said:


> And Said Main Event Will be Awesome


We'll see when the match is average at best. Not to mention Miz will be an afterthought for the Rock Cena confrontation.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I was actually disappointed Cena addressed the Rock via another "lol gay jokes" rap. Rock was getting all serious and yet there's Cena, still being smilin' wacky guy.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If Miz actually got a spot in this feud he would shine. There are 3 RAWs left so I'm hoping Miz gets more time. Miz is on the same level as Cena on the mic and is as good in the ring. Give the guy his spot and the feud could be great. Miz also has to win at WrestleMania.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> no one in the crowd gave a shit about the miz and Cena. They want the Rock. The miz did fine but he's lost in this feud


That is what makes it so funny.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

raw next week is gonna be great. WWE in St. Louis is always special, if they'd only give us our LONG overdue Wrestlemania


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> And yet...the crowd is still dead silent after that Miz-erable Elbow


The crowd's been pretty much shit tonight though.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> 45 catchphrases > having just 1


lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Each Rock and Cena promo gets lamer and lamer. I'm not even sure what their beef is at this point. 

Miz is the only one in this feud that doesn't come off as an idiot because it plays into his long standing character of chasing respect. Rock is just chasing his demons for going Holywood (I am back! well... via satellite that is) and Cena is always going to be a corporate hack.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Punk and orton feud is great. Austin doesn't have to do much to get a pop. Taker was good. The Miz did well but the crowd are not into it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Man, that Vince McMahon Kool-Aid must taste great!
> 
> You're the perfect WWE fan, you just accept whatever they give you!


yeah cause that's why i stopped watching for months when, DBD was fired


stopped watching all of 2009

and am not marking like a sheep just cause Austin showed up


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Apparently in the Dark Main Event CM Punk is wearing the "I bring it via satellite" shirt.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I was actually disappointed Cena addressed the Rock via another "lol gay jokes" rap. Rock was getting all serious and yet there's Cena, still being smilin' wacky guy.


That is what I said before, Cena works best when he is serious. When, he tries to be funny it usually doesn't work..the shirt though was brilliant, but other then that his promo was pretty bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No It will be one of the more forgotten about Wrestlemania Main Events. Miz & Cena need to tear the house down or even The Rock's involvement won't save it.


You're being way too generous. This year's Mania will go down as one of the more forgotten Manias. I'm genuinely baffled at how bad this "build up" has been.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Shame the last segment was a bit of a let down tbh. Miz was ok, but Cena was awful and i'm not a Cena hater. I even liked the rap he did last time but tonight he just seemed, wank....

At least Austin came back and raised some hell though


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

WWE writers suck, it's official.

They've been handed a feud that should be really easy to build, and they're failing. That's a fact.

You know what the best part about this whole Rock/Cena side feud was? Their first promos.

Rock's second promo was underwhelming and didn't address the key points of Cena's attack on him. Cena's "final knockout" was crap. Who wrote Cena's promo today? "Okay Rock, I won't rap, instead I'll address you in the form of Hip-Hop." Hey, Cena's going to do something different. Cool.

Nope. Wait a minute. He's rapping again. And it's a much worse rap than the one he did two weeks ago, and reiterates the exact same points (you don't show up, lol).

You know how an intelligent person would have booked this promo?

Instead of having Cena come out, do those cringeworthy impressions that he fails at doing before going into a craptacular rap, they would have focused on Cena cutting a serious promo without the dramatic overracting. Because you know, it's the one thing he's shown he can do really good when given the right material.

This was a very easy opportunity. Cena could have come out, said he won't bother rapping and take this seriously, then elaborated on his own comments. Not the whole Rock using wrestling as a stepping stone because that's stupid and no one is going to believe that. But him saying The Rock could've easily made one or two appearances here and there. That no-one is asking him to have a match or stick around. Just show your face every now and then. That's it. That's all Cena was asking.

For one, it would make Cena look good and provide a proper defence from The Rock's comments last week, as well as progressing the feud. Instead, Cena shows up, does some weird impressions of The Rock, fails, then contradicts himself before going into a worse rap than the one he did two weeks ago.

The Rock said Cena called him a liar for claiming he loved the business. This is key. This is what the feud is about.

Cena just came out and looked like a jackass. He didn't even bother trying to defend himself. He just repeated the same thing as always, you don't show up.

Crowd did't help either. Basically no-sold him for the most part.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Booze said:


> Cena promo was awful. Miz was great though. Undertakers promo was good, Austins segment was boring apart from the beer spilling over Cole, JBL had no reaction at all (sadly), but the Mistico promo was good.
> 
> Overall a 6.5/10. Quite a good Raw. Had Cena's promo been any good it would have been a good one.


I would give raw a 5 or 4.5.

Nobody cares about Miz in the Main Event.

Cena's promo was lame apart from that T-Shirt.

Michael Cole was extra annoying, and continues to break a cardinal rule. An announcer should never *EVER* bury talent!

The segment with Stone Cold went on way too long.

I had to see JBL's ugly face.

There was absolutely no build to any matches beside Cena/Miz, and even that sucked.

This Road to Wrestlemania is filled with Potholes and is in need of some major construction!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Miz looked so stupid tonight during his promo. Seriously, people are you say8ing The Miz can go toe to toe with Rock on the mic? Get real!

The Rock isn't some generic piss ant. Unlike The Miz, he's entertaining. It's so sad all it takes for a wrestler to get over is "I'm AWWWWWEEEESOME"

Yes I am an openly admitted MIZ HATER. HE SUX! He represents everything that's bad about the business today and every week just reminds me why WWE lacks talent and why guys like Sheamus, Swagger etc will never have the presence guys like Hogan, Piper, HBK, HHH, Taker, Rock and Austin had. Bland, generic characters. 

The IWC darlings have moved past guys like Guerrero and Benoit to The Miz. Have you guys no shame?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> The crowd's been pretty much shit tonight though.


no they weren't they were pretty good, Punk and orton they were into as they were for Taker and Austin. No one cares about the Miz sadly they want The rock and Cena


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> Apparently in the Dark Main Event CM Punk is wearing the "I bring it via satellite" shirt.


No way he'd wear that with Rocky around! Punk's just a jerk!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


Whoa whoa whoa, hold up boy wonder.
The Rock may be deficient in many areas, but mic skills is not one of them. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


You clearly don't know what "mic skills" are.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


Nah..it shows he knows how to make money considering how everyone was rocking those catchphrase T shirts and the ENTIRE audience was singing them against Stone Cold Steve Austin in 1999.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, hold up boy wonder.
> *The Rock may be deficient in many areas*, but mic skills is not one of them. Not by a long shot.


Actually he's not.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> No one cares about the Miz


And yet he Got Plenty of heat


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Miz outshined Cena tonight..Hopefully this is the beginning of a face turn.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I would give raw a 5 or 4.5.
> 
> Nobody cares about Miz in the Main Event.
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amber B said:


> You're being way too generous. This year's Mania will go down as one of the more forgotten Manias. I'm genuinely baffled at how bad this "build up" has been.


I don't see it getting any better anytime soon. WWE has to make you want to tune in every week and care about what Cena does next or Miz etc and they don't do that. There is no reason to care about these guys none.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The funny thing about The Rock is he still gets a better reaction when he uses those cachphrases then everyone on the roster.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No It will be one of the more forgotten about Wrestlemania Main Events. Miz & Cena need to tear the house down or even The Rock's involvement won't save it.


There's no way in hell the Miz will tear down the house in Wrestlemania. At least not unless they replace Cena with Daniel Bryan.

That's the only way Miz can have a really good and memorable match.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Actually he's not.


I said "MAY BE" not "IS".
That said, you gonna tell me there's nothing the Rock doesn't excel at? Nothing that doesn't quite measure up to his mic skills?


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> And yet he Got Plenty of heat


Lmao, shit I didn't hear anything.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I would give raw a 5 or 4.5.
> 
> Nobody cares about Miz in the Main Event.
> 
> ...


You are wrong in every instance.

1. Miz is one of the most over heels in the company. 

2. Cena is always lame in promos. This one was better than 99% of anything else he has done since 2004.

3. Michael Cole does what Vince tells him to. It's not like he just said "fuck it I'm burying the divas". Cole is continuing to build his heel character.

4. It wasn't very long. It was nice to see him in front of a hometown crowd, and people loved it. 

5. JBL is a legend.

6. The RtWM sucks in general this year but they did build slightly on cole/Lawler, Orton/Punk, and Sheamus/DB (assuming that happens).


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


Will The Miz ball busting on this forum stop already?

Some of you are taking a bit to far. What a way to spit in The Rock's face. If the Miz even had 1/10 the charisma of The Rock then maybe this argument could have held some weight.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm glad miz finally decided to join the wrestlemania buildup, people would have been surpised when he showed up at mania otherwise


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Each Rock and Cena promo gets lamer and lamer. I'm not even sure what their beef is at this point.
> 
> Miz is the only one in this feud that doesn't come off as an idiot because it plays into his long standing character of chasing respect. Rock is just chasing his demons for going Holywood (I am back! well... via satellite that is) and Cena is always going to be a corporate hack.


The internet is the ONLY one that has issues with the Rock doing promos via satellite..everyone else is marking out like little bitches at the very screen shot of the Rock. There's a damn IGN article in this very forum saying the promo last week was very good. There's PW Torch....Wrestling Observer..everybody is who is anybody won't spit on the greatest mic worker of all time. Cena trying to be cute is not gonna work for him when it counts. Remember that.

And it's funny everyone wants to compliment Miz because they were SPITTING on him and BURYING him for John Cena just two weeks ago. I TOLD you the fans would turn on Cena for Miz at Wrestlemaina 27 and it's gonna happen in under a month.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Lmao, shit I didn't hear anything.


Get better speakers then cause he was getting a ton of heat during his pormo


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

no HHH = a good raw 

even though he had two promo's about how amazing he is and constant adverts about that god awful film.

This raw was a lot better than the one from two weeks ago, that's much more like it, all these guest appearances are really limiting the matches. At least one good match a week to show the guys can bring it would be a result.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> 45 catchphrases > having just 1


Really? Really? Really?

Be jealous.

I'm the Miz. And I'm AWESOME.

The most must-see WWE champion in history.

I'm your chick magnet.

I'm the Grand Mizard of Oz (not really a plus).

In life, there are winners (self point), and there are LOSERS (points to you).

---I'm just sayin', Shining_Wozard---


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Snrub said:


> Huh?


What I was saying is they didn't build toward any match at Wrestlemania with the exception of Cena vs Miz. Oh, and Lawler vs Cole, but I must have subconsciously blocked that bullshit out.

They're not giving the fans a reason to order Wrestlemania.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

jjapples said:


> I said "MAY BE" not "IS".
> That said, you gonna tell me there's nothing the Rock doesn't excel at? Nothing that doesn't quite measure up to his mic skills?


The Rock really doesn't have much of a weakness, he can play both heel and face and is the best ever in terms of being in tune with the crowd. He IMO, understood the WWE style of wrestling better then anyone and was the best all-around wrestler on the roster. He was also willing to put guys over and can make anyone look legit. If I was starting a wrestling promotion, I might take Rock over everyone else.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Yes I am an openly admitted ******.


Fixed


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> Really? Really? Really?
> 
> Be jealous.
> 
> ...



He only says 2 of those catch phrases nowadays.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They're not giving the fans a reason to order Wrestlemania.



No their not giving the Smarks a reason

i Watch with Casuals and they defiantly care


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The funny thing is that nobody is gonna care what Miz did at the end of Raw. People are not gonna tune in to see how Cena is gonna get revenge on Miz, they are gonna tune in to see how The Rock responds.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

My final grade for this Raw: 7/10

A good Raw, but not good enough in terms of building for WM. Dolph on Raw will make for good matches, hopefully they will start the feud between him and JoMo. Austin promo was epic, no shock there plus JBL was nice to see back. Nexus finally ends after almost a year, hopefully Mason won't get buried, too.

As I said earlier Danielson/Sheamus is lose/lose. Danielson winning the match can get him back on track to looking good again especially after months of no title defenses and being the victim of pointless beatdowns. Nothing good can come from that match for Sheamus. Sure he could win the title, but going from WWE champ to KotR winner to US champ isn't exactly impressive. If he quits it only means he's going to SD!, which is actually a bad thing considering the past few SD!s.

Then there's Cena. The promo didn't make him look bad and he still hit the crucial points. As far as Miz is concerned he still doesn't impress. Just his usual shit that makes him look dull and not the person to hold the title.

Next week the Rock being there live is a crucial MUST. To not be there live on Raw for five straight weeks after saying "And I give you my word. I am never, ever going away." makes him look very bad even if he is the Rock. Satellite promos do little to make your point Rocky. Either your there in the ring next week or you and this feud are BUST.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

When this jabroni is champ, what else is there left of pro wrestling. There will never be another boom period. 15 years ago this would have been unacceptable.

Look at this generic looking idiot!!! What the fuck is so special bout the man? I don;t mind Miz as a midcard talent. Really I've been a Miz fan since the Huurah days, but as WWE champ? NO FUCKING WAY!!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> Get better speakers then cause he was getting a ton of heat during his pormo


No, my speakers are fine. Your just hearing things, Vickie got more heat then The Miz.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

"I'M AWESOME"......

Seriously guys, SERIOUSLY!?

That is the best Miz can do? "I'm Awesome" is hardly a good catchphrase to a ten year old yet most of you seem to eat it up. 

Most of the characters of today are just so bland even when the wrestler himself is decent. Just look at what a massive difference a good character made from Bradshaw turning into JBL.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> Get better speakers then cause he was getting a ton of heat during his pormo


Not that you care the slightest but your outnumbered here on that one. The heat Miz got was decent but for the guy who should be despised by the crowd no it was not on that level. JBL got more heat then him.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

There is only one thing WWE has accomplished with the Cena/Rock side-feud, they've made it very apparent that Cena wants to have sex with The Rock.

That's it.

I honestly cannot understand how, in just two weeks, WWE are well on their way to killing this angle's potential completely.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Kind of dark for Miz to call out Miss Elizabeth. Da fuck?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


....wow. Never have I seen such an ignorant point of view. Your opinion is as important as Miz is to the WWE crowds.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoyed tonight's Raw, Cena was lame as usual.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> "I'M AWESOME"......
> 
> Seriously guys, SERIOUSLY!?
> 
> ...


Off topic, but this why I can't wait till HHH takes over and overhauls the FCW. That is the biggest problem with the WWE, no one rally stands out anymore.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Decent Raw, but I'm still pretty pissed for two reasons:

*.*First off, Cole burying the Divas like that was just wrong. That's why having an announcer as your top heel is an awful decision. Heels need mic time to get themselves over. And since Cole can't fight, he needs more mic time than most heels. Announcers need to use their mic time to get the roster over. See the contradiction?

Now I'm _really_ worried about what they'll do to Kong.

*.*Why is WWE investing all the build for Wrestlemania in guys that will not be a part of WWE in the future? Austin. Cole. Lawler. Rock. Taker. Michaels. HHH. So this is the crew WWE creative chooses to focus on for Wrestlemania, huh? I'm sorry, but that's giving a _massive_ ":flip" to everything positive you've done in 2010. 

And I'm absolutely *SICK* of the Rock. When Cena comes out, he's talking about the Rock. When Miz comes out to attack Cena, he cuts a promo on.......the Rock. Jeez, who needs the Rock? This _should_ be about Cena/Miz. This _should_ be about the WWE championship. This _should_ be about Cena's "Wrestlemania Moment" vs Miz's determination not to be overlooked. Miz should not have to work like he has had to in order to keep himself relevant, no matter if he's a worthy champ or not. Once you hold the belt, _you_ are the main focus. Not a semi-returning star who's only the Host of Wrestlemania. You and your challenger should be the only focus going into WM.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> No, my speakers are fine. Your just hearing things, Vickie got more heat then The Miz.


Of course she did shes Vickie Fuckign Gurerro! she gets more heat then any heel in recent memory


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

RAW was excellent this week. Best in a long time.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cole, jbl, and austin was awesome. i want to see a raw full of that quality for once.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xist2inspire said:


> Decent Raw, but I'm still pretty pissed for two reasons:
> 
> .First off, Cole burying the Divas like that was just wrong. That's why having an announcer as your top heel is an awful decision. Heels need mic time to get themselves over. And since Cole can't fight, he needs more mic time than most heels. Announcers need to use their mic time to get the roster over. See the contradiction?
> 
> ...


Blame the WWE for that then, NO ONE cares about The Miz vs Cena. That is why Rock is there in the first place.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> When this jabroni is champ, what else is there left of pro wrestling. There will never be another boom period. 15 years ago this would have been unacceptable.
> 
> Look at this generic looking idiot!!! What the fuck is so special bout the man? I don;t mind Miz as a midcard talent. Really I've been a Miz fan since the Huurah days, but as WWE champ? NO FUCKING WAY!!


He was simply put the most successful title holder of the past 3 years when he held the WWE Tag Titles with Morrisson, and then the US Championship after that. People loved to boo him louder than any other midcard heel BY FAR, and on the mic he showed sparks of The Rock (something I said wayyy back when Miz first came to RAW and started wearing his anti-Cena shirts and got in that 5-second-feud with Cena before he really hit the glass ceiling).

Miz worked his ass off to prove that he was all around the more talented of the Dirt Sheet duo-- yes, Morrisson can pull off a more exciting technical match. But The Miz gives the people a reason to care about the outcome of the match, and can really give as much as he's given in the ring (see his WWE title tables match with JoMo on RAW on New Year's for reference).

The Miz is the second coming of The Rock. I've said it before, and people will laugh at me for saying it now. But mark my words-- after WM27 I think Rocky will pass the torch to The Miz. Hell, he already let the Miz use the People's Elbow on live TV, that's the biggest clue of all.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> cole, jbl, and austin was awesome. i want to see a raw full of that quality for once.


Easy just bring out allot of old guys and have them walk around the ring shooting their catchphrases and doing their tired ass gimmicks


that should work for you


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The thing is, there is so much talk about The Rock. But he is never there or does anything. So its kinda pointless.
And as long as The Rock doesnt show up, Cena is winning. No matter how lame his jokes are.

I still hope they have something up their sleaves about Wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> The internet is the ONLY one that has issues with the Rock doing promos via satellite..everyone else is marking out like little bitches at the very screen shot of the Rock. There's a damn IGN article in this very forum saying the promo last week was very good. There's PW Torch....Wrestling Observer..everybody is who is anybody won't spit on the greatest mic worker of all time. Cena trying to be cute is not gonna work for him when it counts. Remember that.
> 
> And it's funny everyone wants to compliment Miz because they were SPITTING on him and BURYING him for John Cena just two weeks ago. I TOLD you the fans would turn on Cena for Miz at Wrestlemaina 27 and it's gonna happen in under a month.


Last week's promo was odd and stupid. This week's Cena promo was stale. Notice the contrast between Austin and Rock. Austin comes in, kicks ass, drinks some beer, a couple stunners, and everyone is happy.. and it actually advances an angle. Rock is getting bogged down in a you-left-no-you're-lame back and forth that leads no where. This Rock/Cena BS is horrible and stupid and not entertaining.

Miz's motivation is the only one who's makes any damn sense in this entire mess and it'd be pretty easy to pull a double switch, me thinks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> You are wrong in every instance.
> 
> 1. Miz is one of the most over heels in the company.
> 
> ...




1. A fucking announcer gets more heel heat than the Miz. He's supposed to be the WWE Champion. He's held the belt longer than anyone in 2 years, and he's done fuck all as WWE Champ!

2. Cena can and has done a lot better promo wise. The promos leading up to him having to join Nexus for one.

3. Well then Vince is a moron! Throughout the WWE's history, never has there been an announcer's who's buried talent like Michael Cole has. You're supposed to get people interested in the match and the people in them, no matter how shitty they are! You never heard Bobby Heenan or Jesse Ventura say someone has "no charisma".

4. If that was the case, he should have done something beside what he did, because it was boring.

5. JBL is one of the worst WWE Champions of all-time, he's a bully, a jackass, and he might try to force his fingers up your ass!

6. It's still not enough, IMO.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> He was simply put the most successful title holder of the past 3 years when he held the WWE Tag Titles with Morrisson, and then the US Championship after that. People loved to boo him louder than any other midcard heel BY FAR, and on the mic he showed sparks of The Rock (something I said wayyy back when Miz first came to RAW and started wearing his anti-Cena shirts and got in that 5-second-feud with Cena before he really hit the glass ceiling).
> 
> Miz worked his ass off to prove that he was all around the more talented of the Dirt Sheet duo-- yes, Morrisson can pull off a more exciting technical match. But The Miz gives the people a reason to care about the outcome of the match, and can really give as much as he's given in the ring (see his WWE title tables match with JoMo on RAW on New Year's for reference).
> 
> The Miz is the second coming of The Rock. I've said it before, and people will laugh at me for saying it now. But mark my words-- after WM27 I think Rocky will pass the torch to The Miz. Hell, he already let the Miz use the People's Elbow on live TV, that's the biggest clue of all.


No, he is not.

You either have the abiltity to make fans care or you don't, Miz doesn't have it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

game3525 said:


> Blame the WWE for that then, NO ONE cares about The Miz vs Cena. That is why Rock is there in the first place.


I _do_ blame the WWE for this. Problem is, WWE creative never gave Miz/Cena a chance. As soon as Rocky went after Miz and Cena in his return speech, it was over.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Xist2inspire said:


> And I'm absolutely *SICK* of the Rock. When Cena comes out, he's talking about the Rock. When Miz comes out to attack Cena, he cuts a promo on.......the Rock. Jeez, who needs the Rock?


It makes no sense. Miz wants the attention on him instead of The Rock...... so he steals the guys catchphrases and gives Cena a peoples elbow. Nice one.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> When this jabroni is champ, what else is there left of pro wrestling. There will never be another boom period. 15 years ago this would have been unacceptable.
> 
> Look at this generic looking idiot!!! What the fuck is so special bout the man? I don;t mind Miz as a midcard talent. Really I've been a Miz fan since the Huurah days, but as WWE champ? NO FUCKING WAY!!


Dude, get used to it.

Even if he does lose the title at Mania, I can guarantee you he'll win it again before 2011 is over. The Miz isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> The Miz is the second coming of The Rock. I've said it before, and people will laugh at me for saying it now. But mark my words-- after WM27 I think Rocky will pass the torch to The Miz. Hell, he already let the Miz use the People's Elbow on live TV, that's the biggest clue of all.



This is why you shouldn't drink and post ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

game3525 said:


> No, he is not.
> 
> You either have the abiltity to make fans care or you don't, Miz doesn't have it.


I take it many of these people did not watch The Rock or Austin in their primes agree?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Xist2inspire said:


> Decent Raw, but I'm still pretty pissed for two reasons:
> 
> *.*First off, Cole burying the Divas like that was just wrong. That's why having an announcer as your top heel is an awful decision. Heels need mic time to get themselves over. And since Cole can't fight, he needs more mic time than most heels. Announcers need to use their mic time to get the roster over. See the contradiction?
> 
> ...



In what parallel dimension do you live in, in which Alberto Del Rio and The Miz can draw in a million buyrates for Wrestlemania?

The rest I quite agree with.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xist2inspire said:


> I _do_ blame the WWE for this. Problem is, WWE creative never gave Miz/Cena a chance. As soon as Rocky went after Miz and Cena in his return speech, it was over.


They never gave it a chance, because they no people don't care and don't take The Miz seriously. I have said it plenty of times, the main event should have been Punk vs Cena. I am no Punk mark, but the fans generally care about him....they don't for Miz.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

WWE messed up in their execution of the feud.

The Rock's return promo was too much of a high. The mistake they made was trying to sustain momentum right away. Such a dumb move.

The best thing would have been to have John Cena ignore the issue. WWE should have focused on building Cena/The Miz.

Here are some bullet points to use:

- The Miz pointing out his history with Cena. The Miz making it clear how the tables have turned.
- WWE officials constantly putting pressure on Cena as to how he's going to respond to The Rock. Cena ignoring it, claiming his focus is the WWE Championship, not some dude who is angry at him and is just a guest host.
- The Miz getting the best of Cena due to him being distracted with The Rock issues.

This is what should have been focused on for the past two weeks.

Next week is when John Cena should have addressed The Rock. And not just with a rap, but also elaborating on his comments.

The week after then would have made for a natural progression of Rock returning live, and WWE could have gone all out for his promo, with Cena also making an appearance.

The point is though that they could have used two/three weeks to calm down after The Rock's return and build up again to the confrontation. Those two/three weeks would have allowed them to build Miz/Cena and The Rock/Cena at the same time.

The thing with Rock/Cena however is that after The Rock's promo, they could have easily sustained interest for two weeks. It did not need to be addressed right away.

Cena eating Fruity Pebbles at Elimination Chamber was fine on it's own. He acknowledged it but also showed that he didn't care, and that his focus was on Wrestlemania.

WWE didn't think through their execution on this one and it shows.

When they do think (Orton/Triple H, Batista/Triple H), they can produce some fantastic stuff. So far, there's been nothing fantastic about Cena/Rock outside of Rock's initial return.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Inertia said:


> It makes no sense. Miz wants the attention on him instead of The Rock...... so he steals the guys catchphrases and gives Cena a peoples elbow. Nice one.


is the concept of being Mocked new to you?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amsterdam said:


> Dude, get used to it.
> 
> Even if he does lose the title at Mania, I can guarantee you he'll win it again before 2011 is over. The Miz isn't going anywhere.


I think some of us just want the standards to be raised a little bit that is all.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I take it many of these people did not watch The Rock or Austin in their primes agree?


No, people on here remember. They are just in clear denial about things.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I think some of us just want the standards to be raised a little bit that is all.


The Standards are fine and he meets them

you just dont like him


But much like my hate for Orton, your just gonna have to deal with the fact that the WWE sees some thing in him, and he works in his role so hes gonna be there for ever


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> And I'm absolutely *SICK* of the Rock. When Cena comes out, he's talking about the Rock. When Miz comes out to attack Cena, he cuts a promo on.......the Rock. Jeez, who needs the Rock? This _should_ be about Cena/Miz. This _should_ be about the WWE championship. This _should_ be about Cena's "Wrestlemania Moment" vs Miz's determination not to be overlooked. Miz should not have to work like he has had to in order to keep himself relevant, no matter if he's a worthy champ or not. Once you hold the belt, _you_ are the main focus. Not a semi-returning star who's only the Host of Wrestlemania. You and your challenger should be the only focus going into WM.



There's all this focus on the Rock because nobody cares about Miz vs Cena.

Do you think Miz vs Cena without the Rock would have been shown on SportsCenter?

Do you think it would have been shown on Entertainment Tonight?

Do you think it would be in USA Today?

This Wrestlemania would have absolutely no buzz if it wasn't for the Rock.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> 45 is better than one, Miz.


this

And I have to say cena is horrible at 'rapping' im so lost when he's 'rapping', always trying to keep up with his 'flow' that is ALL OVER THE PLACE, thinking k what the hell is he rhyming that word with? im a musician and its confusing to me...

wow cena, you can rhyme words on the back of a napkin at dennys CONGRATS!

"its like bringing a knife to a gunfight"
SHUT UP CENA

this guy def cant 'hang' with the rock or any main eventers prior 2005

btw, miz was great tonight and last week too


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

game3525 said:


> They never gave it a chance, because they no people don't care and don't take The Miz seriously. I have said it plenty of times, the main event should have been Punk vs Cena. I am no Punk mark, but the fans generally care about him....they don't for Miz.


Here's the thing though because of Miz's past he could get media outlets like MTV or TMZ if they wanted to cover the match.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

No the Miz obviously wants the attention of the Rock since made a point of addressing him instead of going after Cena the whole time. Thats what made his promo great.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> He was simply put the most successful title holder of the past 3 years when he held the WWE Tag Titles with Morrisson, and then the US Championship after that. People loved to boo him louder than any other midcard heel BY FAR, and on the mic he showed sparks of The Rock (something I said wayyy back when Miz first came to RAW and started wearing his anti-Cena shirts and got in that 5-second-feud with Cena before he really hit the glass ceiling).
> 
> Miz worked his ass off to prove that he was all around the more talented of the Dirt Sheet duo-- yes, Morrisson can pull off a more exciting technical match. But The Miz gives the people a reason to care about the outcome of the match, and can really give as much as he's given in the ring (see his WWE title tables match with JoMo on RAW on New Year's for reference).
> 
> The Miz is the second coming of The Rock. I've said it before, and people will laugh at me for saying it now. But mark my words-- after WM27 I think Rocky will pass the torch to The Miz. Hell, he already let the Miz use the People's Elbow on live TV, that's the biggest clue of all.


Miz isn't even close to being the next Rock. Honestly I'm still waiting on that Black WHC you promised me. but I'll wait patiently. Anyway Miz only did the Elbow to draw heat and it didn't work


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> They never gave it a chance, because they no people don't care and don't take The Miz seriously. I have said it plenty of times, the main event should have been Punk vs Cena. I am no Punk mark, but the fans generally care about him....they don't for Miz.


Cena/Punk is just more Cena/Nexus

also keep telling your self they dont care about the miz


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> The Standards are fine and he meets them
> 
> you just dont like him
> 
> ...


To me the idea of a great heel is someone who almost makes the fans sick. That heel does the job so well that people pay their hard earned cash in hopes of just seeing him getting his ass kicked alone. Think Ric Flair or Triple H say 2000/2001.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

My theory about Cena wanting to have sex with The Rock is bullet proof.

In his initial rap, Cena asked Rock to suck his dick, and implied The Rock might be gay.

In his rap today, Cena said Rock has a "soft" ass, that the only time Cena's at home is when he's doing things to asses, and that he wants to jizz on The Rock.

In two weeks since The Rock's initial promo, we've learnt The Rock is angry because Cena said he's a liar for claiming to love the business. And we've learnt that Cena wants to get in bed with The Rock.

That's great. But what about Cena's true feelings about his comments? Or is WWE trying to tell me he said that to get The Rock's attention so that he could put Operation Sex Rock into action?

This is some seriously pathetic feud building. I'm so disappointed right now.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Well two things will come from all this...

1. At some point the Miz will have to beat down the Rock in person to remain credible and turn the tide of this Cena vs Rock battle.

2. Cena will win the title at Mania, with the Rock helping him out at some point in the match, he will raise Cena's arm at the end of it.

We will all facepalm but the WWE hopes that will get Cena more on board with the casual fans, Cena and the Rock on the Miz = the kids will love it, the IWC probably won't.

Cena opens Raw after Wrestlemania with the title with a cocky grin saying a lot nicer things about the Rock who we won't see again for ages.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> Cena/Punk is just more Cena/Nexus
> 
> also keep telling your self they dont care about the miz


Keep telling yourself that they do. If Vince was confident that this would sell, they wouldn't have brought Rock back, in fact they would have saved it for Wrestlemania 28 in Miami.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

p862011 said:


> lololol you serious the fact that the rock needs so many catch phrases show his lack of actual mic skills


facepalm emoticon. Rock is/was SO over with the crowd, that his 45 catchphrases STUCK. Do you understand pro wrestling? 

NO ONE else has been able to do that...the top guy now, cena, has about 3-4

On anohter note, *WHY THE HELL DID WWE CUT TO COMMERCIAL JUST AS VICKIE CAME OUT?!??! wow, the biggest heat magnet, "ya lets cut to commercial and let the heat die down for 5 minutes" WOW just WOW, WWE
*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> To me the idea of a great heel is someone who almost makes the fans sick. That heel does the job so well that people pay their hard earned cash in hopes of just seeing him getting his ass kicked alone. Think Ric Flair or Triple H say 2000/2001.


Miz Is a Great heel then

maybe u didn't notice but while those of us on here didnt like ti the crowd was REALLY into Lawler/Miz For that Exact fucking reason

The Miz/Rock Tift started before Cena/Miz 

Cena/Miz Hasn't had a chance to build on its own and it needs too which is the direction it seems to be going now


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Simplyrob said:


> Well two things will come from all this...
> 
> 1. At some point the Miz will have to beat down the Rock in person to remain credible and turn the tide of this Cena vs Rock battle.
> 
> ...


sad but true


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> Keep telling yourself that they do. If Vince was confident that this would sell, they wouldn't have brought Rock back, in fact they would have saved it for Wrestlemania 28 in Miami.


They have been trying to bring the rock back in a Lasting Capacity for fucking YEAAARS

The Rock Said no Each time, Its the basis of the feud For gods sake


It is thee rock who has all the power in this not Vince


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

perro said:


> They have been trying to bring the rock back in a Lasting Capacity for fucking YEAAARS
> 
> The Rock Said no Each time, Its the basis of the feud For gods sake
> 
> ...


It is till Vince's company, the man didn't bring Rock back for a match for Wrestlemania 21 even though The Rock had that itch to get back in the ring. If he truly felt his main event could draw, you wouldn't be seeing all this attitude era stars in high profile spots.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

In all honesty this is how I would have done this feud when presented with three scenarios. Before you get all touchy keep the point of the scenario in mind.

First scenario (like the one WWE is present with): *Rock doesn't show up every week, will not wrestle.*
If so, then keep the entire focus on Cena/Miz. None of the feud should be about the Rock. Throw in the usual matches building the feud, but give promos that mostly are NOT PG. Give the people a reason to actually give a shit about Miz. After match at WM, Rock and Cena stand off which ends with Rock raising Cena's arm, officially passing the torch.

Second scenario: *Rock shows up every week, but won't wrestle*
Something like WWE is doing right now, but make Miz look good (see a pattern here?). No PG limits for all men. After match, Rock and Cena stand off then go into fisticuffs. Have both men look equal til the end when Cena sets Rock up for FU. Rock reverses into a spinebuster then People's Elbow to finish, and when Cena gets up tease a Rock Bottom, but raise his hand to show respect. (The objective of this is to not make WM look like it's owned completely by the vets. Actually make the current generation look GOOD)

Third Scenario (the dream of course): *Rock shows up every week, will wrestle*
Cena/Rock as THE main event at WM. JoMo/Miz for the title to really show that these two are the future of the business.

But again, that's just me.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

1) Everybody knew that the 'guest host' thing only got started so that Vince would have a legit way to get Rocky to come back after Hollywood. This has culminated in Rock hosting Wrestlemania.

2) All-stars always come out of the woodwork for Wrestlemania season. Mostly due to the HoF induction ceremony, but Austin, Rock, and others have come back for Wrestlemania in the past just like they have for WM27-- it's nothing new.

3) I don't believe people aren't getting the true motives for Rock's involvement in the Miz/Cena feud. He's clearly here to pass the torch off to someone new-- and of Cena or THE MIZ, who do you think THE ROCK identifies with more??? Duh.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> There's all this focus on the Rock because nobody cares about Miz vs Cena.
> 
> Do you think Miz vs Cena without the Rock would have been shown on SportsCenter?
> 
> ...





Mr. Blonde said:


> In what parallel dimension do you live in, in which Alberto Del Rio and The Miz can draw in a million buyrates for Wrestlemania?
> 
> The rest I quite agree with.


Here's the deal. WWE is in the midst of a major youth movement, whether they choose to acknowledge it or not. The Attitude/Aggression Era guys' time is running up fast. Since you need to focus on new stars, a drop-off in buyrates is inevitable. So why not take your losses now, and give your future stars the opportunity to shine, rather than focusing on the here-and-now and relying solely on hype and name value? For that matter, if WWE was truly focusing on the present, then why can't they see that despite their bringing in past stars, this WM card and build-up is one of the worst in recent years?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

game3525 said:


> It is till Vince's company, the man didn't bring Rock back for a match for Wrestlemania 21 even though The Rock had that itch to get back in the ring. If he truly felt his main event could draw, you wouldn't be seeing all this attitude era stars in high profile spots.


But that snot true , Vince ALWAYS uses the old guys the to sprinkle on Mania, thats how he dose it, that's part of the reason why The hall of fame is right with mania



Also being a fucking referee is not "High Profile


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> There's all this focus on the Rock because nobody cares about Miz vs Cena.
> 
> Do you think Miz vs Cena without the Rock would have been shown on SportsCenter?
> 
> ...


The rock is a movie star

WM26/25/24 didn't get on Entertainment tonight, did they have no hype


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

The mark in me was still hoping Rock would at least put on one last match(against Cena of course). 

Seriously, if Rock isn't going to wrestle I feel this entire thing with him and Cena is completely fruitless. Why not just focus on Cena/Miz as one thing and then announce Rock as guest host for Mania, and then have him come out during a random segment, give a promo, and lay a rockbottom on any random heel sort of like Mania 21 Stone Cold in Piper's Pit or when Hogan saved Eugene. There's no reason to mix the Rock in with Cena/Miz if there is no pay off.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention this..let me get this right..they got Shawn Michaels as the mouth piece of HHH during the build. The fucking idiot hasn't been back even two weeks and we've seen more Shawn Michaels than we've seen of him and he has NO excuse not to be there every week because he's always in the back producing all of these horrible segments, promos, and vignettes. 

Good to see Sin Cara treated like a star coming in too. He's gonna get over nicely.



> It is till Vince's company, the man didn't bring Rock back for a match for Wrestlemania 21 even though The Rock had that itch to get back in the ring. If he truly felt his main event could draw, you wouldn't be seeing all this attitude era stars in high profile spots.


It's Vince's company but you gotta understand something..this is no average superstar or draw. That's why when he returned and the show went 20 minutes past the hour with no commercials..there wasn't ANY reports of complaints about that. How can there be? WM is being hyped up around the Rock's involvement..simple as that. That's what fans want to see. That's why you see WM mentioned in all of these other outlets right now because the ROCK is involved in this shit. What's so hard to understand about that? It's Vince's company but it's the Rock's star power and charisma that is once again dictating the pace of how WM is gonna go. Just picking up where he left off at WM XX when they had the last show end with him and Foley against Evolution.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW was very entertaining tonight. You can really feel the winds of WrestleMania just over the horizon. 

The opening Undertaker promo was good, along with HBK hype/build. But it begs the question, when push comes to shove when we'll we get to see some action, or will it be all talk? So far it's good, just can't wait until we see some more intense interaction between the two. 

The Punk/Orton feud is actually a lot interesting than I had first anticipated. I like how Randy Orton is being booked really strong, and CM Punk will have to rely on just himself for the match @ Mania. I just hope it is indeed 1 on 1 instead of a bunch of interference. I think both guys could put on one hell of a match. Definitely enjoy the clash of both styles, I think it was smart to book both of them in a feud. 

Hopefully this means Christian getting the match against Alberto Del Rio is going to mean a Triple Threat @ Mania. I think the addition of Christian and possibility of either Alberto Del Rio or Christian winning the World Heavyweight Championship will add a lot more excitement and unpredictability in the SD! Main Event. 

The whole Stone Cold/JBL/Michael Cole segment was amazing. Let's be honest no matter what you do with Stone Cold is golden. I'll be honest I didn't expect JBL to return, but it didn't matter after a couple of Stunners. The beer bath on Cole had me rolling on the floor laughing  So funny. Glad he is going to be the special guest referee, should make a great moment at Wrestlemania 

So it looks like it'll be Vickie vs. Trish next week? Oh lord, I wonder how that will play out? I kind of enjoyed Ziggler on SD! but if he feuds with Morrison that would be good. I can see them booking a Ziggler/Vickie vs. Morrison/Trish @ Mania. That would be pretty enjoyable too. 

Looks like Daniel Bryan is going to be buried next week :no: That's another rant for another time. Can't see Sheamus quitting. Unless he moves to SD! in that case I hope he loses because I feel like he's being lost in the shuffle on RAW, really nothing left for him to do. I think that's why Ziggler was moved to be honest. 

& Finally John Cena. I felt like this time his rap didn't pack that same punch like it did earlier. I can't lie though that shirt that said "I Bring It! Via Satellite" was pretty damn hilarious. Finally The Miz makes his presence felt. I liked his promo and feeling like it's more about Cena/Rock because that's what we've all been saying. That "People's Elbow" was hilarious too. Miz really stepped it up tonight. Awesome? Quite 

Oh and I totally marked for that "SHEEN MANIA" sign. :lmao


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

If I see one more person say the The Miz doesn't have any fans or that people don't 'like him', I seriously think I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] Cena kid fan with the pro Rock sign


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

This week’s high point wasn’t as high as last week’s (Rock’s promo), but the low points weren’t as low as last week’s so I’d say this week’s show was an improvement. That said, a lot of it felt like short filler segments (divas match, Bryan/Sheamus, Punk/Truth), there weren’t any real good or memorable matches, and things aren’t clicking as well as I remember they did going into last year’s Mania. I wouldn’t say it was a bad episode (I enjoyed a lot of it), but I just expect more from the shows going into Mania, and more from the babyface going after the title in the Mania main event.

As far as show opening promos go, Undertaker’s was pretty short and to the point, which is nice. It being good was also nice.

Orton/Otunga was what it was. I think the build for Punk/Orton has been sort of fine (it’s been pretty simple, which is good), but I’m a little afraid what they’ll do in the last two weeks once this gauntlet is over. The writers may fill time with some odd, counterproductive stuff. Why couldn’t Orton have punted Otunga back to developmental months ago?

Austin’s return wasn’t as good as the Rock’s segments have been since his return, but it was still good and delivered what I think most viewers wanted and expected. JBL was good too. After all these years, I still haven’t figured out how someone can knock someone out, sign their contract, and it be legally binding.

Sheamus continues his downward slide. I hope that US Title match gets more than 3 minutes next week. I don’t see how people can care about the stip for next week’s match given how dead the fired/quit/career stip has gotten. The same goes for Trish/Vickie.

I would have like them finding more time for Ziggler/Morrison.

I thought Miz was pretty good in the last segment, but I’m still not feeling Cena in this angle. He doesn’t seem to be holding up his end in all of this. Rock’s lapping him in promos right now.

I think I’m going to skip the Snooki segments next week.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't mind the Miz these days, but in my opinion, he looks out of place trying to heel it up towards the Rock. His attempt at the People's Elbow reminded me of a little kid doing an imitation of it in his backyard. Miz also has to work on his facial expressions, because they get downright odd sometimes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the Sin Cara hype vid, can't wait for his debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like how HBK sold HHH by saying he will do anything to anybody with out any remorse. This tells me HHH is gonna pull out all the tricks in the book to fuck up Taker.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cole, JBL and Austin was the best part of this entire show. Marked the fuck out.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Did you ever think differently about HHH?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> Did you ever think differently about HHH?


Well no, but it was still a good sell especially showing some of HHH's most sadistic moments.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at the "we got a runner"


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought Miz was great tonight and generally I am not a mark. Suitably fucked off about being overshadowed and pulled a great promo (better than Cena's tonight actually although I loved the t-shirt).

I don't get the whole Sheamus thing, is he the new MVP?

JBL and Austin was a hugely entertaining segment.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

MY thoughts on Raw.....

-Nice Taker promo,But him making the match no holds barred/WWE totally ignoring there first Mania match and HBK promos really makes me think that HBK will interfere and help Trips win it!

-Cool attack on Orton by Nexus and Otunga kicking a$$ was nice But Orton goes over cause of the RKO of doom!?!?I would not have minded IF Orton got some moves in first,I like that now he punted Otunga But some of his poses&face reactions was making me face palm a bit!

-Sheamus vs Bryan was kinda decent until the end,But so now next week it'll be a quit vs title match!?Sheamus is definitely"quiting"and so I guess he'll be back or going to Smackdown by month or so!?

-I'm kinda becoming a Brodus Clay fan,Christian FTW!,Kinda surprised they did not have Edge come out and help Christian or just that this feud is continuing with mania within weeks.

-Cole interrupting the Divas match like that kinda bothered me,But I understand it made some sense with his character and him building this ref stuff!

-Pretty cool to see JBL!,Vintage Austin!!!!!, Predictable But overall a great segment.

-Cena had some valid points about Rock and him not showing up and I laughed at the"I bring it via satalite"shirt!,But I'm getting tired&annoyed by his constant gay&sexual jokes!!

-Sometimes I get annoyed by Miz and I'm like"meh"/blah"But other times he impresses me like tonight!,Great promo and finally seemed like an actual champ with the way he talked/looked/acted.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

I think Miz will be taking a bigger role following Raw. Not only due to the attack, but also this comment by the Rock's twitter:

"The Miz...you want my attention...well now you got it...champ."


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh yeah and pretty damn cool Mistico/Sin Cara promo!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sunny making it in the HOF!?,Cool!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


>


OWNED. :lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there any doubt now that Michael Cole is the best heel in the WWE? The Cole/JBL/Austin segment was awesome and the clear highlight of the show.

I enjoyed the show, but apart from that segment, nothing really stuck out. I get that the story is that Miz is being treated as an afterthought in the Rock/Cena feud (kind of reminds me of the HHH/Cena/Orton triple threat WM buildup where Orton was underestimated by his opponents), but it stills feels counterproductive. I do have a bit more faith after this week though.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> OWNED. :lmao


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Rock got owned last night. Hats off to Cena and the Miz. The way I see it, Rocky cannot win now. Well that's if he doesn't show up at the arena next week.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Is JBL going to dissapear now ?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Cena trolled the fans like a legend last night. 

once again, ups to him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Cena's promo died a slow, painful death. It was horrible to see.

Cole on the other hand ...

I want to marry that man.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought RAW was decent last night tbh. 

As always though there will be complaints.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

perro said:


> Easy just bring out allot of old guys and have them walk around the ring shooting their catchphrases and doing their tired ass gimmicks
> 
> 
> that should work for you


That sounds better than anything the guys today can do.

Obviously you enjoy watching shit though.

Like Miz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Optikk said:


> The Rock got owned last night. Hats off to Cena and the Miz. The way I see it, Rocky cannot win now. Well that's if he doesn't show up at the arena next week.


Yeah, not in reality. On this forum, he'll win even if he never appears again and skips Mania.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, not in reality. On this forum, he'll win even if he never appears again and skips Mania.


You're not in the Rock's league.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd consider myself quite unfortunate if I were, so thanks.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You're rocking a Nexus avatar..that about says it all.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> You're rocking a Nexus avatar..that about says it all.


You're rocking (kind of) a Nexus username.

You're not in the Rock's league either.


----------



## AAR (May 23, 2005)

baloney, fudge and mustard........Cena is shocking, he may have owned then but all I heard was that one phrase and thought he was a massive douche


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


>


IN reality, WWE wanted The Rock to do that promo via satellite, just so Cena could do something like this. If Rock showed up, Cena would have literally nothing to say, so it made sense for Rock to not be there. It helped Cena for this promo. I hope people dont forget that.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're rocking (kind of) a Nexus username.
> 
> You're not in the Rock's league either.


My name inspired the next generation of Android smart phones. Rock>>>>>>Cena. Period.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

MrWeymes said:


> I don't mind the Miz these days, but in my opinion, he looks out of place trying to heel it up towards the Rock. His attempt at the People's Elbow reminded me of a little kid doing an imitation of it in his backyard. Miz also has to work on his facial expressions, because they get downright odd sometimes.


This. mic skills include the ability to make proper facial expressions, not just scream into the dman mic all the time.

He damn well looked retarded last night.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Show was decent last night.

Cena sucked, obviously.

But other than that it wasn't bad.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Is JBL going to dissapear now ?

Rock is a ******


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The best thing about the Cena portion of the show was the hot blonde and ultra hot bruentte they showed before he buried himself on the mic.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Rock is a ******


Judging from Cena's heavy use of homophobic jokes, I'd say Cena is one


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ You're not in the Rock's league. Okay, stopping that now.



Nexus One said:


> My name inspired the next generation of Android smart phones. Rock>>>>>>Cena. Period.


The Rock is not in Cena's league. Takes a real man to wear purple.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Highlight of the night - JBL's music being played and then the man himself returns to the WWE. 

I hope he stays around.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*After reading the comments here it's now clear that alot of people on this board have no idea what the term "owned" means.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe, but Rock got owned.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cena could own Rock whenever he wants


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> IN reality, WWE wanted The Rock to do that promo via satellite, just so Cena could do something like this. If Rock showed up, Cena would have literally nothing to say, so it made sense for Rock to not be there. It helped Cena for this promo. I hope people dont forget that.


But it doesnt help that the one night Rock did show up and mention Cena, he didnt come out and confront Rock...He just stayed in the back


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

:no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunnys HOF vid brought back all those young teenage fantasies from the mid 90's! Hotness.

Michael Cole is the Peoples Troll and the best heel on TV in a long time!

I dearly hope JBL sticks around. 

Stone Colds entrance and ring time was EPIC. Had me grinnning from ear to ear. I would've probably hospitalized myself via extreme marking out if he'd have cut a promo too.

John Morrison and Sheamus should be in the WHC title picture, not midcarding.

Cena sucks. Rock will be gone in a few weeks. Miz is awesome!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JBL was awesome but that was about it. Edge is feuding with Mexican JBL but wasn't there. Triple H is on the Raw roster but didn't show up to interact with Taker. Vince is still supposedly pleased with the Mania build up and hell bent on a million buys. Sorry to tell him but Rock is his only hope of getting there because besides Orton/Punk, Rhodes/Mysterio and Cole/Lawler these feuds are terrible and Lawler/Cole will be a terrible match complete with stunners for all.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Missed the show. Worth downloading or nah?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show last night, a lot better paced than last week with some wrestling to break up the long promos. I don't even mind promos over wrestling but last week, it was just endless talking for long periods.

The Austin/Cole/JBL segment was really good, Cole is a brilliant heel and his reactions were great. The Cena promo was a little corny but he got his point across about Rock and The Miz coming out at the end was well done and cutting a promo on both Cena and Rock was good and by far the best part of the Cena/Miz feud so far. Looks like Nexus is dying a slow death too with Orton taking them out one by one. 

Seems like that Mania card that was predicted by The Observer a few weeks ago is true too with some of the buildup last night.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

JBL is still the promo god.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone got a Miz Gif for peoples Elbow


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Missed the show. Worth downloading or nah?


Yes, yes & yes.

Well, only for one bit imo.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought this Raw was good for once, i've finally watched it since i finished college today. The only bits i fast-forwarded through were the Taker Promo (was it any good/worth watching? if so, i can always re-watch it) and the divas match.

I thought the fact that now Ziggler is on Raw is, well great. Although i'm doubting whether or not he'll get heat since Vikki is the heat magnet for him. I expect Vikki to lose next week, and Dolph to somehow gain heat? 

I marked out for JBL (I hope this isn't a one off appearance), this section was awesome. I just loved it when Austin (or as posters show us AUTSIN) came out and just gave a stunner to JBL and then proceeded to pour beers over Cole. Although when Swagger appeared at the top of the ramp, i thought he was going to do a run-in and lock in the ankle lock on Austin.

I really hope Sheamus' losing streak comes to an end next week, its tremendous how things change in a year, WWE Champion - Putting HHH on the "Shelf" - WWE Champion - King of the Ring - LOSING STREAK. He has to beat Bryan next week to have any credibility left in him. 

The Cena promo was what i expected it to be long, boring and another rap (sorry, i mean hip-hop as if there is a difference). The Miz saved that promo, and he did make me mark out hard when he did the people's elbow. However, i get the feeling this will make The Rock raise Cena's hand at Mania because of what Miz said about his family. (I wonder if this will disrespect him). 

Oh, also Otunga is no more? i'm i correct.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> Missed the show. Worth downloading or nah?


Nah, just Youtube for Austin and JBL's segment and Miz's beatdown and promo to wrap up the show. It was shit other than that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Nah, just Youtube for Austin and JBL's segment and Miz's beatdown and promo to wrap up the show. It was shit other than that.


This.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Nah, just Youtube for Austin and JBL's segment and Miz's beatdown and promo to wrap up the show. It was shit other than that.


+ the Orton and Punk stuff.


----------



## wong (Jan 17, 2010)

i enjoyed the whole show this week..... until the miz turned up and ruined it


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody noticed they showed Snooki making out with another girl in her promo? Isn't this a PG show?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody noticed they showed Snooki making out with another girl in her promo? Isn't this a PG show?


Not anymore. At least until Wrestlemania


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lesbianism = reduces population = sex education = PG?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

wong said:


> i enjoyed the whole show this week..... until the miz turned up and ruined it




Yea its too bad the WWE Champion and one of the top heels in the company showed up to continue his feud with the top face. Dammit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cole was gold last night, loved when Austin gave him the beer bath him :lmao

It was great to see otunga got punted by The Viper RKO *


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the heck was Bourne! He returns and then doesn't show? I thought he was getting a push?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody noticed they showed Snooki making out with another girl in her promo? Isn't this a PG show?


Not sure if serious, but uh, you can show people kissing on a PG show dude. The genders are irrelevant. There have been girl-on-girl kisses on the Disney channel.

Most of what you watch on TV is probably PG. It's not nearly as stifling as people think it is.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Good ol' Austin.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody noticed they showed Snooki making out with another girl in her promo? Isn't this a PG show?


*Yea i was like :shocked:*


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw next week.

Sheamus beat Daniel Bryan with Gail Kim for the us title.

Vickie Guerrero beat Trish Stratus.

LayCool and Dolph Ziggler will cost Trish Stratus the match then LayCool beat down on Trish Stratus and Kelly Kelly and Beth Phoenix and John Morrison make the save.

that will set up Dolph Ziggler and LayCool and Vickie Guerrero face John Morrison and Trish Stratus and Kelly Kelly and Beth Phoenix in a 8 tag team match at wrestlemania 27.

Alberto Del Rio beat Christian.

Jack Swagger beat Jerry Lawler.

Snooki and Nikki Bella and Brie Bella beat Eve and Tamina and Rosa Mendes in a Jersey Shore match.

all female will wrestle Barefeet in the Jersey Shore match.

Randy Orton beat Mason Ryan.

The Rock response to John Cena and The Miz.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WWE I have kids. I don't appreciate showing two ladies making out, beer being shown, middle fingers, and cuss words. I dont know if you noticed, but this is a PG show.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was alright.

The Undertaker/HHH stuff needs something to really kick it into gear. Right now, I feel as if they are wasting a potential fantastic storyline. If they just included HBK, and made this more about revenge it would have my attention right now. But they seem to be competeing as to who's the best old guy left in the WWE...

The Miz was fantastic and brought a little interest back to the WWE Title feud, although gained more of my interest in a Rock/Miz feud to be honest. He was great on the mic. Cena was...mediocre, his promo was nothing special and the 'final blow' didn't really feel too...final.

The Cole/Austin/JBL segment was gold. Cole's an incredible heel on the mic, he just comes off as so irritating, JBL was great as well and I wish we could actually see him at Wrestlemania still. Austin was great in his role and his being the referee at Mania makes this more interesting too. I'm waiting for some good old JR involvement at any moment. This feud has been good going into Mania.

Could have done without Morrison jobbing, as that's all he seems to be doing lately. But the crowd were behind him, and hopefully the WWE sees that he's over. Ziggler on RAW is good, although I fear he may be lost in the shuffle. The stuff with Vickie was good too, I look forward to waht happens next week and figure Morrison/Ziggler may start something up as I doubt they would leave both off the Mania card.

I still love the stuff with Orton/Punk. The crowd are absolutely behind Orton every step of the way, he's a great face and I like the direction this feud is going in. I presume Ryan will beat Orton and will be allowed in Punks corner at Mania. I look forward to seeing this match and it's amazing the wonders a non title feud can do for Orton.

Overall, It was a fairly decent show...but I still expected more.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> WWE I have kids. I don't appreciate showing two ladies making out, beer being shown, middle fingers, and cuss words. I dont know if you noticed, but this is a PG show.


What a shit parent you are; letting your children watch grown men fighting each other AND letting them watch two women kiss. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> WWE I have kids. I don't appreciate showing two ladies making out, beer being shown, middle fingers, and cuss words. I dont know if you noticed, but this is a PG show.


I assume you're being sarcastic but just in case, PG means parental guidence so it's up to you as a parent whether the kids are allowed to watch it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My laptop broke right before I was about to tune into Raw on Monday and I haven't been able to watch the show yet. But you what? I don't even care. That's how unexcited I am about Mania this year and I'm going to the damn show. I read the results and don't really feel inspired to watch when I'm eventually able to. There is absolutely NO hype to Mania this year. None. I don't think I have ever missed a RTWM Raw during all my time as a wrestling fan and not cared at all. What's happening to me lol?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE in the past has made TV-PG seem very TV-Y7. What they are showing and doing is doable under a PG rating. Many shows on networks like [adult swim] are TV-PG and are very edgy and borderline. Hell, some episodes of Aqua Teen Hunger Force, The Oblongs, American Dad, and even Family Guy sport TV-PG ratings.

A few cuss words here and there, some beer, and some "sexuality" doesn't make it non-PG, it just pushes it up to that borderline of the PG rating.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> My laptop broke right before I was about to tune into Raw on Monday and I haven't been able to watch the show yet. But you what? I don't even care. That's how unexcited I am about Mania this year and I'm going to the damn show. I read the results and don't really feel inspired to watch when I'm eventually able to. There is absolutely NO hype to Mania this year. None. I don't think I have ever missed a RTWM Raw during all my time as a wrestling fan and not cared at all. What's happening to me lol?


Well considering the ratings are up compared to last year's road to Wrestlemania episodes of Raw, I'd say their is plenty of hype for this year's Mania.

Their just ain't no hype from you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well considering the ratings are up compared to last year's road to Wrestlemania episodes of Raw, I'd say their is plenty of hype for this year's Mania.
> 
> Their just ain't no hype from you.


*Let's not kid ourselves. The ratings are up because of the WM guest host and a special referee. It has nothing to do with the actual build up for any of the matches. *


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Let's not kid ourselves. The ratings are up because of the WM guest host and a special referee. It has nothing to do with the actual build up for any of the matches. *


Never once said that wasn't the reason.

The ratings are up and that was the point I was making.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well considering the ratings are up compared to last year's road to Wrestlemania episodes of Raw, I'd say their is plenty of hype for this year's Mania.
> 
> Their just ain't no hype from you.





Lady Croft said:


> *Let's not kid ourselves. The ratings are up because of the WM guest host and a special referee. It has nothing to do with the actual build up for any of the matches. *





The Haiti Kid said:


> Never once said that wasn't the reason.
> 
> The ratings are up and that was the point I was making.


People can still be tuning in and there be no hype. Just like they usually do for most of the rest of the WWE year. I mean, I think *Lady Croft* is right in saying that The Rock is the biggest reason for the ratings jump. It isn't a coincidence that the second he comes on board the ratings have stayed consistent at that level. I'm willing to bet that when he leaves that number will drop down to the usual one. 

And apart from all that, it just doesn't feel like WrestleMania. Maybe that's just me personally, I don't know. But it just doesn't feel like it imo.


----------



## Ethan1993 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm rootin' for Cena in this one.


----------

